# CPU & Motherboard Price List



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

CPUs

Entry Level CPUs. Appropriate for HTPCs, 24x7 Download Rigs, Media Streaming Machine.​ 

*Brand
**Series**Model**Socket**Base Clock Speed**Unlocked**Price*AMDA44000FM23 GHzYes ₹ 2,500AMDA45300FM23.4 GHzYes ₹ 2,850AMDA46300FM23.7 GHzYes ₹ 2,900IntelPentuimG2020LGA11552.9 GHzNo ₹ 3,500IntelPentiumG2030LGA11553.0 GHzNo ₹ 3,600IntelPentuimG2010LGA11552.5 GHzNo ₹ 3,650IntelPentiumG3220LGA11503.2 GHzNo ₹ 3,900IntelPentiumG3258LGA11503.2 GHzYes ₹ 5,100AMDFX4300AM3+3.8 GHzNo ₹ 5,900

Mainstream CPUs. Appropriate for Office Machines, Programming, Multimedia Usage, Gaming, CAD.​ 

*Brand
**Series**Model**Socket**Base Clock Speed**Unlocked**Price*Inteli32100LGA11553.3 GHzNo ₹ 7,000Inteli32120LGA11553.2 GHzNo ₹ 7,300AMDA87600FM2+3.1 GHzYes ₹ 7,500AMDFX6300AM3+3.5 GHzYes ₹ 7,500Inteli34130LGA11503.4 GHzNo ₹ 7,700Inteli33210LGA11553.2 GHzNo ₹ 7,800Inteli34150LGA11503.5 GHzNo ₹ 8,000AMDA107700kFM2+3.8 GHzYes ₹ 10,300AMDFX8320AM3+3.5 GHzYes ₹ 10,800AMDA106800kFM24.1 GHzyes ₹ 11,500AMDA107850kFM2+4.0 GHzYes ₹ 11,900Inteli53450LGA11553.1 GHzNo ₹ 12,700Inteli54440LGA11503.1 GHzNo ₹ 13,000AMDFX8350AM3+4 GHzYes ₹ 13,400Inteli54460LGA11503.2 GHzNo ₹ 14,400

High End CPUs. Appropriate for High End Gaming, High End Video Processing and Multimedia Applications, Compiling, Animation, 
Simulation, Data Processing​ 

*Brand
**Series**Model**Socket**Base Clock Speed**Unlocked**Price*Inteli54570LGA11503.2 GHzNo ₹ 15,000Inteli54690LGA11503.5 GHzNo ₹ 15,800Inteli54590LGA11503.3 GHzNo ₹ 16,400Inteli54670LGA11503.4 GHzNo ₹ 16,800Inteli54690kLGA11503.5 GHzYes ₹ 17,500Inteli54670kLGA11503.4 GHzYes ₹ 17,800AMDFX9370AM3+4.4 GHzYes ₹ 18,600AMDFX9590AM3+4.7 GHzNo ₹ 20,000Inteli74790LGA11503.6 GHzNo ₹ 21,000Inteli72700kLGA11553.5 GHzyes ₹ 21,200Intel
i74770LGA11503.4 GHzNo ₹ 22,000IntelXeon
E3-1246 V3
LGA1150
3.5 GHz
No
₹ 22,700
Inteli74770kLGA11503.5 GHzYes ₹ 23,500Intel
Xeon
E5-2609 V3
LGA2011
1.9 GHz
No
₹ 22,700
Intel
i74790kLGA11504 GHzYes ₹ 24,700
Intel
Xeon
E5-1620
LGA2011
3.5 GHz
No
₹ 24,500
Inteli75820kLGA20113.3 GHzYes ₹ 29,800

Niche CPUs. Appropriate for Extremely Complex Multimedia Processing, Server, Rendering, Complex Calculations and Computation, 
Simulations​ 


*Brand
**Series**Model**Socket**Base Clock Speed**Unlocked**Price*Intel
Xeon
E5 2620 V3
LGA2011
2.4 GHz
No
₹ 34,000
Intel
i74930kLGA20113.4 GHzYes ₹ 42,500Inteli75930kLGA20113.5 GHzyes ₹ 43,600
Intel
Xeon
E5-2430 V2
LGA1356
2.5 GHz
No
₹ 45,000
Inteli73970XLGA20113.5 GHzYes ₹ 50,500Inteli74960XLGA20113.6 GHzYes ₹ 70,200Intel
i75960XLGA20113 GHzYes ₹ 80,600Intel
Xeon
E5-2650 V3
LGA2011
2.3 GHz
No
₹ 92,700
Intel
Xeon
E5-2680 V3 
LGA2011
2.5 GHz
No
₹ 1,14,400
Intel
Xeon
E5-2690 V3
LGA2011
2.6 GHz
No
₹ 1,71,000
Intel
Xeon
E5-2697 V2
LGA2011
2.7 GHz
No
₹ 2,15,000
Intel
Xeon
E5-2698 V3
LGA2011
2.3 GHz
No
₹ 2,65,000
Intel
Xeon
E5-2699 V3
LGA2011
2.3 GHz
No
₹ 3,38,000


Motherboards

Intel LGA1150 Boards
For Fourth Generation Intel Processors.


Entry Level Boards. Appropriate for HTPC, Media Streaming, Kids PC.​ 


*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*LGA1150AsusH81M-CSH81Micro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 3,500LGA1150ASRockH91M-PLUSIntel H81Micro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 3,500LGA1150AsusH81M-CIntel H81Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 3,500LGA1150GigabyteGA-H81M-S1Intel H81Micro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 3,700LGA1150GigabyteGA-B85M-DS3HIntel B85Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 5,300LGA1150MSIB85M ECOIntel B85Micro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 5,500LGA1150AsusB85M-KIntel B85ATXYesNoYes ₹ 5,500LGA1150MSIB85M-G43Intel B85Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 5,650LGA1150GigabyteGA-B85 M -D3HIntel B85Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 5,800LGA1150AsusH81-PLUSIntel H81ATXYesNoNo ₹ 5,800LGA1150MSIB85-G41 PC MateIntel B85ATXYesNoYes ₹ 5,800

Mainstream Boards. For Office Usage, Basic Multimedia Usage, Gaming.
​ 

*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*LGA1150AsusB85M-GIntel B85Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 6,400LGA1150GigabyteGA-H97M-D3HIntel H97Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 7,000LGA1150MSIH97M-G43Intel H97Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 7,000LGA1150ASRockH97 Pro4Intel H97ATXYesNoYes ₹ 7,200LGA1150GigabyteGA-H97-D3HIntel H97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 7,300LGA1150MSIZ97 PC MateIntel Z97ATXNoYesYes ₹ 7,500LGA1150AsusH97M-EIntel H97Micro-ATXYesNoYes ₹ 7,500LGA1150IntelDB85FLIntel B85Micro-ATXNoYesYes ₹ 7,600LGA1150IntelDH87RLIntel H87Micro-ATXYesYesYes ₹ 8,000LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z87M-D3HIntel Z87Micro-ATXYesYesYes ₹ 8,700LGA1150AsusH97-PLUSIntel H97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 8,900LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97M-D3HIntel Z97Micro-ATXYesYesYes ₹ 9,200LGA1150AsusH97-PROIntel H97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 9,500LGA1150MSIH97 Gaming 3Intel H97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 9,500LGA1150ASRockZ87 Pro3Intel Z87ATXYesYesYes ₹ 9,800LGA1150MSIZ97 Guard ProIntel Z97ATXNoNoNo ₹ 9,900LGA1150AsusB85-PRO GAMERIntel B85ATXYesYesYes ₹ 10,200LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97-D3HIntel Z97ATXNoNoNo ₹ 10,600LGA1150AsusZ97-KIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 10,800LGA1150MSIZ97S SLI Krait EditionIntel? Z97ATXNoNoNo ₹ 10,800LGA1150AsusH97-PRO GAMERIntel H97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 11,300LGA1150MSIZ97 Gaming 3Intel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 11,800LGA1150AsusZ97-CIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 11,900LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97N-WifiIntel Z97Micro-ATXYesYesYes ₹ 12,200

High End Boards. For Overclocking, Liquid Cooling, High End Gaming.​ 


*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*LGA1150ASRockZ87E-ITXIntel Z87Mini-ITXNoYesYes ₹ 13,700LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97X-Gaming 3Intel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 13,800LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97X-Ud3HIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 14,100LGA1150MSIZ97-GD65 GAMINGIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 14,500LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z87-D3HPIntel Z87ATXYesYesYes ₹ 15,000LGA1150AsusZ97-AIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 15,000LGA1150AsusSabertooth Z97 MARK 2Intel Z97ATXNoYesNo ₹ 15,500LGA1150AsusMaximus VII RangerIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 15,500LGA1150AsusZ97-PROIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 17,800LGA1150GigabyteGA-Z97X-Ud5H-BkIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 18,500LGA1150AsusMaximus VII HeroIntel Z97ATXYesYesYes ₹ 19,100LGA1150AsusZ87 ProIntel Z87ATXYesYesYes ₹ 20,000

Niche Boards. For LN2 Cooling Experiments, Extreme Overclocking.​ 

*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*LGA1150AsusMaximus VII Formula/Watch DogsIntel Z97ATXNoYesNo ₹ 30,000LGA1150GigabyteG1 Sniper 5Intel Z87EATXNoYesNo ₹ 32,500


Intel LGA1155 Boards
For Second and Third Generation Intel Processors.

​ 

*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*LGA1155GigabyteGA-H61M-S1Intel H61Micro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 3,200LGA1155GigabyteGA-B75M-D3HIntel B75Micro-ATXYesYesYes ₹ 5,000LGA1155IntelDH61WWIntel H61Micro-ATXNoNoNo ₹ 5,500LGA1155IntelDZ75ML-45KIntel Z75Micro-ATXNoNoNo ₹ 6,700LGA1155IntelDZ77GA-70KIntel Z77ATXNoYesNo ₹ 17,800LGA1155IntelDZ77RE-75KIntel Z77ATXNoYesNo ₹ 26,500

AMD AM3+ Boards
For FX Series AMD Processors.

​
*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*AM3+AsusM5A78L-M LX V2AMD 760GMicro-ATXYesNoNo ₹ 4,200AM3+AsusM5A78L-M/USB3AMD 760GMicro-ATXNoNoNo ₹ 4,400AM3+MSI970A-G43AMD 970ATXNoNoNo ₹ 5,200AM3+AsusM5A97 LE R2.0AMD 970ATXNoNoNo ₹ 5,800AM3+GigabyteGA-970A-DS3AMD 970ATXNoNoNo ₹ 5,900AM3+MSI970 GAMINGAMD 970ATXNoNoNo ₹ 8,000AM3+GigabyteGA-990XA-UD3AMD 990XATXNoNoNo ₹ 10,600AM3+AsusM5A99FX PRO R2.0AMD 990FXATXNoNoNo ₹ 11,800AM3+AsusM5A99X EVOAMD 990XATXNoNoNo ₹ 12,300AM3+ASRock990FXEXT9AMD 990FXATXNoNoNo ₹ 16,300AM3+AsusSABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0AMD 990FXATXNoNoNo ₹ 16,850AM3+AsusCROSSHAIR V FormulaAMD 990FXATXNoNoNo ₹ 19,500

AMD FM2+ Boards

 For AMD APUs launched in 2014 and later.
​ 

*Socket
**Brand**Model**Chipset**Form Factor**VGA Port**HDMI Port**DVI Port**Price*FM2+MSIA88XM-E35AMD A88XMicro-ATXNoNoNo ₹ 4,600FM2+GigabyteGA-G1.Sniper A88XAMD A88XATXYesYesYes ₹ 8,800


All prices are from Flipkart.com, mdcomputers.in, primeabgb.com, overclockerszone.com, snapdeal.com, amazon.in and theitdepot.com.
You can use this custom search engine for searching various PC comonents - *cse.google.co.in/cse/publicurl?cx=015121775275704577691:cyilgwulwtg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

You didn't decide to include Xeons like E3-1246 V3?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*

Update : Included Xeon CPUs.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> You didn't decide to include Xeons like E3-1246 V3?



Done. I'll include LGA 2011 boards later as I'm going out of town today


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*

Stickied. That's excellent with socket compatibility.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> You didn't decide to include Xeons like E3-1246 V3?



Why don't you help out in the collective effort ? You already know about what's missing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

Great work man. Maybe let's start including links of online shops where we can buy the CPU/mobo in a different combo. I could try to start finding links. 

What do you guys think?
 cc  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] [MENTION=138735]HARSHILsharma93[/MENTION]


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Great work man. Maybe let's start including links of online shops where we can buy the CPU/mobo in a different combo. I could try to start finding links.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> cc  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] [MENTION=138735]HARSHILsharma93[/MENTION]



I am not sure what exactly you are implying. Come up with the content. Would like to see.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

AMDA44000FM23 GHzYes ₹ 2,500Flipkart

[TD]
*Series*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Model*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Socket*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Base Clock Speed*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Unlocked*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Price*
[/TD]
[TD]
*Links*
[/TD]
[/TR]

Something like this      [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]

But it might get really hard to manage as they don't have permalinks & they'll probably keep changing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 6, 2015)

> Change the color of yellow font

Good work by harshil.i will be ready with gpu list by tomorrow.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*



thetechfreak said:


> AMDA44000FM23 GHzYes ₹ 2,500Flipkart
> 
> [TD]
> *Series*
> ...



Yeah, it will be hard to keep up. May be we should try and check if the PID changes too once the product url changes.

PID of the processor link you provided is: PSRDNY4JV8FEJRXF , and name: AMD A4-4000 Processor.

If PID remains constant, I will write a script to fetch prices weekly.

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> > Change the color of yellow font
> 
> Good work by harshil.i will be ready with gpu list by tomorrow.



Color changed.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

Flipkart price list csv file


```
Processor,URL,PID,Price,Features
AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-5-am3-fx-6-core-fx-6300-fd6300wmhkbox-processor/p/itmdz2whghfbfxnw?pid=PSRDHYYVZJVED3DR&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_1, PSRDHYYVZJVED3DR," Rs. 10,760", 
Intel i3 3220, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i3-3220/p/itmdeus8hzz5mnfh?pid=PSRDEUR2HEEGFCWR&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_2, PSRDEUR2HEEGFCWR," Rs. 9,999"," FCLGA1155 Socket Type, 2 Cores, 3.3 GHz Clock Speed, 55 W Max TDP"
AMD FX 8350 AMD FX Processor Black Edition, *www.flipkart.com/amd-fx-8350-processor-black/p/itmdfv4fffknf29s?pid=PSRDFV4DFPRBTSWY&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_3, PSRDFV4DFPRBTSWY," Rs. 16,000"," 4 GHz Clock Speed, AM3 Socket Type, 8 Cores, 32 nm Mfg.Process"
AMD 3.8 GHz AM3+ FX-4300 FX-Series Four-Core Edition FD4300WMHKBOX Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-8-ghz-am3-fx-4300-fx-series-four-core-fd4300wmhkbox-processor/p/itmdhtnufz8f2z49?pid=PSRDHTNMABMMZEYQ&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_4, PSRDHTNMABMMZEYQ," Rs. 7,107", 
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1150-i5-4440-processor/p/itmdpgyx9fn9cgan?pid=PSRDPGYVRPJAYYFH&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_5, PSRDPGYVRPJAYYFH," Rs. 17,500", 
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 i3-4150 (BX80646I34150) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1150-i3-4150-bx80646i34150-processor/p/itmefbqmdhxvmvcd?pid=PSREFBQMQW7NVNYK&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_6, PSREFBQMQW7NVNYK," Rs. 10,800"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD Graphics 4400, DDR3-1333/1600 Memory, 3.5GHz, 3MB"
Intel i7 4790k Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i7-4790k-processor/p/itmdyzqrmagcf5pb?pid=PSRDYY77DPZPYR4R&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_7, PSRDYY77DPZPYR4R," Rs. 27,500"," 4 GHz Clock Speed, 88 W Maximum Thermal..., 4 Cores, FCLGA 1150 Socket Type"
AMD 3.7 GHz FM2 A4-6300 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-7-ghz-fm2-a4-6300-processor/p/itmdt662hphzv5uj?pid=PSRDT66FHUDGXGKY&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_8, PSRDT66FHUDGXGKY," Rs. 4,299"," 3.7 GHz Clock Speed, 2 Cores, FM2 Socket Type, Desktop Processor"
Intel 3 GHz LGA 1150 G-3220 (BX80646G3220) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-1150-g-3220-bx80646g3220-processor/p/itmefbqm8fe8vgma?pid=PSREFBQH5YGM48UJ&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_9, PSREFBQH5YGM48UJ," Rs. 6,000"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD 1.7GB, DDR3-1333 Memory, 3.2GHz, 3MB"
Intel 3 GHz LGA 1155 G2030 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-1155-g2030-processor/p/itmdpu9fcxzmkc5e?pid=PSRDPU9FSEBNGYGJ&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_10, PSRDPU9FSEBNGYGJ," Rs. 5,900", 
AMD 3.5 GHz FX 8320 8 Core Processor Black Edition, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-5-ghz-fx-8320-8-core-processor-black/p/itmdgh4ctftqmpfd?pid=PSRDGH4CZHPW2VX8&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_11, PSRDGH4CZHPW2VX8," Rs. 14,699"," 3.5 GHz Clock Speed, AM3+ Socket Type, 64-bit Architechture, 8 Cores"
AMD Sempron 2650 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-sempron-2650-processor/p/itmdxxhwgggga5ac?pid=PSRDXXHUFTQPH8UT&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_12, PSRDXXHUFTQPH8UT," Rs. 3,000"," 1.45 GHz Clock Speed, AM1 Socket Type, 25 W Maximum Thermal..., 2 Cores"
Intel i5 4690K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i5-4690k-processor/p/itmdyzqrusfkyqcz?pid=PSRDYY77HUTEU7ZW&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_13, PSRDYY77HUTEU7ZW," Rs. 39,999"," 4 Cores, 3.5 GHz Clock Speed, 88 W Maximum Thermal..., FCLGA 1150 Socket Type"
AMD Athlon 5350 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-athlon-5350-processor/p/itmdxxhwzgv4dke6?pid=PSRDXXHUHCSJBYWJ&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_14, PSRDXXHUHCSJBYWJ," Rs. 5,500"," 4 Cores, 2.05 GHz Clock Speed, AM1 Socket Type, 25 W Maximum Thermal..."
AMD 3.8 Ghz FM2 A8 -7600 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-8-ghz-fm2-a8-7600-processor/p/itme3jqjvghhjqht?pid=PSRE3JQJZYEPZRX6&ref=L%3A109105689717525936&srno=b_15, PSRE3JQJZYEPZRX6," Rs. 8,900"," 4 Cores, FM2+ Socket, 3.1 Ghz Clock Speed, Desktop Processors"
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 G-3258 (BX8064G3258) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-1150-g-3258-bx8064g3258-processor/p/itmefctsquzhypuh?pid=PSREFCTSZ9GDB2TK&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_16, PSREFCTSZ9GDB2TK," Rs. 6,500"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD 350 1.7GB, DDR3-1333 Memory, 3.2GHz, 3MB"
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-i3-4130-processor/p/itmdpgyxgggczgzp?pid=PSRDPGYVGNWHHNGT&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_17, PSRDPGYVGNWHHNGT," Rs. 12,000", 
AMD 2.8 GHz AM3 Sempron 145 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-2-8-ghz-am3-sempron-145-processor/p/itmd4ggn7tc9whfx?pid=PSRD4GGM4ZTQWFZF&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_18, PSRD4GGM4ZTQWFZF," Rs. 3,400"," 1 Core, 1024 KB (L2), 45 nm Mfg. Process, 2.8 GHz Clock Speed"
AMD Athlon 5150 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-athlon-5150-processor/p/itmdxxhwgtsyyshs?pid=PSRDXXHURAXAG2CU&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_19, PSRDXXHURAXAG2CU," Rs. 4,500"," 4 Cores, 1.6 GHz Clock Speed, AM1 Socket Type, 25 W Maximum Thermal..."
Intel 2.9 GHz LGA 1155 G2020 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-9-ghz-lga-1155-g2020-processor/p/itmdsju5ru3hz8p8?pid=PSRDKFVUQXAD7HUU&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_20, PSRDKFVUQXAD7HUU," Rs. 6,000"," 22 nm, 2 Cores, 2.9 GHz Clock Speed, 64-bit Architechture"
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 4570 i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-1150-4570-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphznenxbu4?pid=PSRDHSPKNXNAGJSZ&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_21, PSRDHSPKNXNAGJSZ," Rs. 16,990", 
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 4670 i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-4670-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsph8jby48yq?pid=PSRDHSPKBYYEGN8Y&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_22, PSRDHSPKBYYEGN8Y," Rs. 24,999", 
Intel G2010 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-g2010-processor/p/itmdg24gw9uycx3k?pid=PSRDG24GUCUHFFHZ&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_23, PSRDG24GUCUHFFHZ," Rs. 6,000"," 55 W Maximum Thermal..., 2.8 GHz Clock Speed, FCLGA1155 Socket Type, 2 Cores"
AMD A4-4000 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-a4-4000-processor/p/itmdny5anzvk2d8j?pid=PSRDNY4JV8FEJRXF&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_24, PSRDNY4JV8FEJRXF," Rs. 3,850"," 2 Cores, Desktop Processor, 3 GHz Clock Speed, FM2 Socket Type"
AMD 3.4 GHz FM2 A4-5300 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-4-ghz-fm2-a4-5300-processor/p/itmdfqsnbcfuqfhk?pid=PSRDFQSKGJJZPUMF&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_25, PSRDFQSKGJJZPUMF," Rs. 3,999"," FM2 Socket Type, 2 Cores, 3.4 GHz Clock Speed, 32 nm Mfg.Process"
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 4670K i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-4670k-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphuztjt7v6?pid=PSRDHSPKF9FPNWXV&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_26, PSRDHSPKF9FPNWXV," Rs. 25,000", 
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i3 2120 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-3-ghz-lga-1155-core-i3-2120-processor/p/itmd8k45juy3gv6j?pid=PSRD8K44HQJ6HPYR&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_27, PSRD8K44HQJ6HPYR," Rs. 9,999"," 2 Cores, 65 W Maximum Thermal..., 64-bit Architecture, 32 nm Manufacturing ..."
Intel 3.06 GHz LGA 1156 Core i3-540 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-06-ghz-lga-1156-core-i3-540-processor/p/itmd2rysnnwes85p?pid=PSRD2RYR2GSDYSWN&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_28, PSRD2RYR2GSDYSWN," Rs. 7,299"," 32 nm Manufacturing ..., LGA1156 Socket Type, 2 Cores, 3.06 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 i5-4690 (BX80646I54690) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1150-i5-4690-bx80646i54690-processor/p/itmefbqmf4kkkz3w?pid=PSREFBQMKH4CZACX&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_29, PSREFBQMKH4CZACX," Rs. 20,000"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD Graphics 4600, DDR3-1333/1600 Memory, upto 3.9GHz, 6MB"
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 4770 i7 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-4770-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsph4yyhp7zu?pid=PSRDHSPKXF95EW5G&ref=L%3A5270229692203487176&srno=b_30, PSRDHSPKXF95EW5G," Rs. 23,787", 
AMD 4 GHz FM2+ A-Series Accelerated Processor Unit A10-7850K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-4-ghz-fm2-a-series-accelerated-processor-unit-a10-7850k/p/itmdthg25zftyqty?pid=PSRDTHHZFUKM6BS2&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_31, PSRDTHHZFUKM6BS2," Rs. 16,700", 
Intel i7 4790 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i7-4790-processor/p/itmdyzqrz3bgz2du?pid=PSRDYY77VAWBHSG3&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_32, PSRDYY77VAWBHSG3," Rs. 29,999"," FCLGA 1150 Socket Type, 84 W Maximum Thermal..., 3.6 GHz Clock Speed, 4 Cores"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 4770K i7 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1150-4770k-i7-processor/p/itmdhsphcktprfng?pid=PSRDHSPKE7THPMNV&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_33, PSRDHSPKE7THPMNV," Rs. 34,599", 
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 2011 i7 4930K 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-2011-i7-4930k-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpgyxwkq7ynqz?pid=PSRDPGYVTM52BJHE&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_34, PSRDPGYVTM52BJHE," Rs. 62,500", 
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 3450 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1155-core-i5-3450-processor/p/itmd99wtstx3qkhf?pid=PSRD99WSF7Z9FJRD&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_35, PSRD99WSF7Z9FJRD," Rs. 16,000"," 4 Cores, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 64-bit Architecture, 22 nm Manufacturing ..."
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1150 i5-4590 (BX80646I54590) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-3-ghz-lga-1150-i5-4590-bx80646i54590-processor/p/itmefbqmkfuadavz?pid=PSREFBQMTHHHXN6J&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_36, PSREFBQMTHHHXN6J," Rs. 18,900"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD Graphics 4600, DDR3-1333/1600 Memory, upto 3.7GHz, 6MB"
Intel 1.8 GHz LGA 1155 Celeron G460 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-1-8-ghz-lga-1155-celeron-g460-processor/p/itmd7nkjuehd5uzy?pid=PSRD7NKJGFMGAZQG&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_37, PSRD7NKJGFMGAZQG," Rs. 3,500"," 1 Core, 35 W Max TDP, 64-bit Architecture, 32 nm Manufacturing ..."
AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Phenom II 555 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-2-ghz-am3-phenom-ii-555-processor/p/itmd2rysvfxznma5?pid=PSRD2RYRNZ9E6CRC&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_38, PSRD2RYRNZ9E6CRC," Rs. 4,999"," 2 Cores, 2 MB (L2), 6 MB (L3), 45 nm Mfg. Process"
Intel 3.3 Ghz LGA 2011 i7-5820K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-3-ghz-lga-2011-i7-5820k-processor/p/itmeffmtymhazs7f?pid=PSREFFMTAFSZWFDJ&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_39, PSREFFMTAFSZWFDJ," Rs. 38,000", 
"Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 Core i7-4770 (8M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz) Processor", *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-core-i7-4770-8m-cache-up-3-90-ghz-processor/p/itmdhtnubwzwwvms?pid=PSRDHTNMVVWPJHNN&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_40, PSRDHTNMVVWPJHNN," Rs. 26,800", 
AMD FX 9590 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-fx-9590-processor/p/itmdqx8226vwz4fe?pid=PSRDQX8YXVDHRHWA&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_41, PSRDQX8YXVDHRHWA," Rs. 29,000"," 8 Cores, 4.7 GHz Clock Speed ..., 220 W Maximum Therma..., AM3+ Socket Type"
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 2011 i7 5820K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-3-ghz-lga-2011-i7-5820k-processor/p/itmefywwwzw28d2h?pid=PSREFYWVMTXHJXAZ&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_42, PSREFYWVMTXHJXAZ, 140 W Max TDP, 
AMD 3.3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 560 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-3-ghz-am3-phenom-ii-560-processor/p/itmd2rysghw8rh8b?pid=PSRD2RYR6NBQDFVG&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_43, PSRD2RYR6NBQDFVG," Rs. 6,500"," 2 Cores, 1 MB (L2), 45 nm Mfg. Process, 6 MB (L3)"
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 i5-4460 (BX80646I54460) Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-1150-i5-4460-bx80646i54460-processor/p/itmefbqmfr7n6her?pid=PSREFBQM8V7GVCGX&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_44, PSREFBQM8V7GVCGX," Rs. 18,000"," LGA 1150 Socket, Intel HD Graphics 4600, DDR3-1333/1600 Memory, 3.4GHz, 6MB"
Intel 2.6 GHz LGA 1155 Celeron G1610 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-6-ghz-lga-1155-celeron-g1610-processor/p/itmdzyupnyfcj9gb?pid=PSRDZYUPJZAUHMF2&ref=L%3A3356603907892855976&srno=b_45, PSRDZYUPJZAUHMF2," Rs. 4,500", 
Intel Core i7-4770 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i7-4770-processor/p/itmdhx7zekttk5he?pid=PSRDHTWPVEZSPQKX&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_46, PSRDHTWPVEZSPQKX," Rs. 29,000"," FCLGA 1150 Socket Type, 4 Cores, 84 W Max TDP, 3.4 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel Core i5-4430 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i5-4430-processor/p/itmdhx7zfpcunngm?pid=PSRDHTWPAXJMMFS6&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_47, PSRDHTWPAXJMMFS6," Rs. 16,800"," 84 W Max TDP, FCLGA 1150 Socket Type, 4 Cores, 3 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 2011 i7 5930K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-2011-i7-5930k-processor/p/itmefywwfbtcfg4p?pid=PSREFYWVPH9PXZWG&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_48, PSREFYWVPH9PXZWG," Rs. 54,500"," 6 Cores, LGA 2011-v3 Socket T..., 140 W Max TDP, 3.5 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7-2700K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1155-core-i7-2700k-processor/p/itmd5mz2jupqtbc9?pid=PSRD5MZFHBYYH4PM&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_49, PSRD5MZFHBYYH4PM," Rs. 26,500"," 4 Cores, 256 KB (L2), 8 MB (L3), 32 nm Mfg.Process"
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 G2120 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1155-g2120-processor/p/itmdz48vrjvxwppy?pid=PSRDZ44UHWMZJ455&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_50, PSRDZ44UHWMZJ455," Rs. 6,750", 
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 1156 i3-550 Processor (Blue) , *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-1156-i3-550-processor/p/itmdkb3ffsvvgvge?pid=PSRDKB3YX9Y9AR2Z&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_51, PSRDKB3YX9Y9AR2Z," Rs. 8,900"," 2 Cores, 3.2 GHz Clock Speed, 32 nm, 64-bit Architechture"
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 E3-1220 v3 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1150-e3-1220-v3-processor/p/itme2k37apgxeffk?pid=PSRE2K36QU4U5HBC&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_52, PSRE2K36QU4U5HBC, FCLGA 1150 Socket Type, 
Intel 3 GHz LGA 2011 i7 5960X Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-2011-i7-5960x-processor/p/itmefywwsme4pacv?pid=PSREFYWVJNGHCNYG&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_53, PSREFYWVJNGHCNYG," Rs. 95,000"," 3 GHz Clock Speed, 140 W Max TDP, LGA 2011-v3 Socket T..., 8 Cores"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 2011 i7 3970X Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-2011-i7-3970x-processor/p/itmefywwtzkztafy?pid=PSREFYWVVN4XHC3T&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_54, PSREFYWVVN4XHC3T," Rs. 65,000"," FCLGA 2011 Socket Type, 6 Cores, 3.5 GHz Clock Speed, 150 W Max TDP"
AMD 3.8 GHz FM2+ A-Series Unit A10-7700K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-8-ghz-fm2-a-series-unit-a10-7700k-processor/p/itmdte8aryaaasgz?pid=PSRDTE88Y8PDZBHE&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_55, PSRDTE88Y8PDZBHE," Rs. 13,999", 
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 i7 4771 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1150-i7-4771-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpgyxgtqg2whp?pid=PSRDPGYVRKBGZ8Z4&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_56, PSRDPGYVRKBGZ8Z4," Rs. 39,000", 
Intel 3.6 GHz LGA 2011 i7 4960X 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-6-ghz-lga-2011-i7-4960x-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpgyxrke2pyyx?pid=PSRDPGYVQGNHSNCM&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_57, PSRDPGYVQGNHSNCM," Rs. 98,000", 
Intel 3.7 GHz LGA 2011 i7 4820K 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-7-ghz-lga-2011-i7-4820k-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpgyxamwer7np?pid=PSRDPGYVJXTA2PPG&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_58, PSRDPGYVJXTA2PPG," Rs. 38,000", 
Intel 3 GHz LGA 775 Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-775-core-2-duo-e8400-processor/p/itmdnymm99ra5jnw?pid=PSRD2RYRGUCHFPQX&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_59, PSRD2RYRGUCHFPQX," Rs. 6,999"," 2 Cores, 6 MB (L2), 45 nm Mfg. Process, 3.0 GHz Clock Speed"
AMD 4.1 GHz FM2 A10-6800K Quad Core Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-4-1-ghz-fm2-a10-6800k-quad-core-processor/p/itmdhtnuhrjrzywk?pid=PSRDHTNMHWAFEGMQ&ref=L%3A2933570035272794245&srno=b_60, PSRDHTNMHWAFEGMQ," Rs. 12,500", 
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1155-core-i7-3770-processor/p/itmd99wthaemfktx?pid=PSRD99WSF6MPNDN5&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_61, PSRD99WSF6MPNDN5," Rs. 24,500"," 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 22 nm Manufacturing ..., 64-bit Architecture, 4 Cores"
Intel i3 3240, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i3-3240/p/itmdeuunkg2rxszy?pid=PSRDEUSYUDRXB9JE&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_62, PSRDEUSYUDRXB9JE," Rs. 11,999"," 55 W Maximum Thermal..., 3.4 GHz Clock Speed, FCLGA1155 Socket Type, 2 Cores"
Intel Core i3-3210 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i3-3210-processor/p/itmdg24gyttdf5jf?pid=PSRDG24GWXZHY4CB&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_63, PSRDG24GWXZHY4CB," Rs. 8,999"," 3.2 GHz Clock Speed, 55 W Maximum Thermal..., FCLGA1155 Socket Type, 2 Cores"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4330 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1150-i3-4330-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpgyxtsgsecsg?pid=PSRDPGYVRYDDJUZU&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_64, PSRDPGYVRYDDJUZU," Rs. 12,000", 
AMD 3.9 GHz FM2 Quad-Core A8-Series A8-6600K APU for Desktops with Radeon HD 857 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-9-ghz-fm2-quad-core-a8-series-a8-6600k-apu-desktops-radeon-hd-857-processor/p/itmdhtnmwaxjzufh?pid=PSRDHTNMWAXJZUFH&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_65, PSRDHTNMWAXJZUFH," Rs. 10,150", 
AMD 3.9 GHz FM2 Quad-Core A8-6600K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-9-ghz-fm2-quad-core-a8-6600k-processor/p/itmdswf9hcxwqepy?pid=PSRDHTMWZZHFHS3S&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_66, PSRDHTMWZZHFHS3S," Rs. 7,988", 
AMD FX 9370 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-fx-9370-processor/p/itmdqx82jmnzegtq?pid=PSRDQX8YXC6NM7HS&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_67, PSRDQX8YXC6NM7HS," Rs. 22,000"," AM3+ Socket Type, 220 W Maximum TDP, 4.4 GHz Clock Speed, 8 Cores"
Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-lga-1155-core-i7-3770k-processor/p/itmd99wtkmuffh4a?pid=PSRD99WSZGMAGFDZ&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_68, PSRD99WSZGMAGFDZ," Rs. 34,500"," 4 Cores, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 64-bit Architecture, 22 nm Manufacturing ..."
Intel i5-3330, *www.flipkart.com/intel-i5-3330/p/itmdfch6ynmqf772?pid=PSRDFCHFFTAQGKQK&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_69, PSRDFCHFFTAQGKQK," Rs. 11,990"," 3 GHz Clock Speed, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., FCLGA1155 Socket Type, 4 Cores"
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX4100 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-am3-fx4100-processor/p/itmd54hrgmx6xwhn?pid=PSRD54HRFDKY69XH&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_70, PSRD54HRFDKY69XH," Rs. 8,825"," 4 Cores, 4096 KB (L2), 8192 KB (L3), 32 nm Mfg.Process"
AMD 3.1 3.2 AM3 AD7300OKHLBOX Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-1-3-2-am3-ad7300okhlbox-processor/p/itme6euewb8zz4yg?pid=PSRE6EUEHQ7CPKFF&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_71, PSRE6EUEHQ7CPKFF," Rs. 4,000", 
AMD 3.1 3.2 AM3 HDZ555WFGMBOX Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-1-3-2-am3-hdz555wfgmbox-processor/p/itme6euedkky2sym?pid=PSRE6EUEANFJQJSH&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_72, PSRE6EUEANFJQJSH, 6MB L3 Cache, 
AMD 3.1 3.2 AM3 AD420EHDGMBOX Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-1-3-2-am3-ad420ehdgmbox-processor/p/itme6euegjtjdrhg?pid=PSRE6EUE44CSET4X&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_73, PSRE6EUE44CSET4X," Rs. 3,750", 
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1155 E3-1245 v2 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1155-e3-1245-v2-processor/p/itme2k2kx7hyjn2z?pid=PSRE2K2GUYKXX9Z6&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_74, PSRE2K2GUYKXX9Z6, FCLGA 1155 Socket Type, 
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 E3-1245 v3 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-e3-1245-v3-processor/p/itme2k2kmcxw6y9v?pid=PSRE2K2GCVWE28VW&ref=L%3A-252032317639080903&srno=b_75, PSRE2K2GCVWE28VW, FCLGA 1150 Socket Type, 
AMD Sempron 3850 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-sempron-3850-processor/p/itmdxxhwwzfaacnd?pid=PSRDXXHUGHAUQSMY&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_76, PSRDXXHUGHAUQSMY, 1.3 GHz Clock Speed, 
Intel 3.6 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4340 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-6-ghz-lga-1150-i3-4340-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdpu9fqkhcvrrw?pid=PSRDPU9FZQDVBYHS&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_77, PSRDPU9FZQDVBYHS, N/A, 
AMD A8-6600K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-a8-6600k-processor/p/itmdhx7z3fts3heb?pid=PSRDHTWPYA85N3TV&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_78, PSRDHTWPYA85N3TV, 100 W Max TDP, 
AMD A10-6800K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-a10-6800k-processor/p/itmdhx7zwy98xpqg?pid=PSRDHTWPAJU4WFGN&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_79, PSRDHTWPAJU4WFGN," Rs. 10,900"," 4.1 GHz Clock Speed, FM2 Socket Type, 100 W Max TDP, 4 Cores"
"Intel 3 GHz LGA 1150 Core i5-4430 (6M Cache, up to 3.20 GHz) Processor", *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-1150-core-i5-4430-6m-cache-up-3-20-ghz-processor/p/itmdhtnujdfgwwrn?pid=PSRDHTNMZAG8ZMJF&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_80, PSRDHTNMZAG8ZMJF," Rs. 12,600", 
AMD 3.6 GHz FM2 Quad-Core A8-Series APU for Desktops A8 5600K with Radeon HD 756 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-fm2-quad-core-a8-series-apu-desktops-a8-5600k-radeon-hd-756-processor/p/itmdhtnmfphxt22g?pid=PSRDHTNMFPHXT22G&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_81, PSRDHTNMFPHXT22G, N/A, 
Intel 2.5 GHz LGA 1150 4770T i7 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-5-ghz-lga-1150-4770t-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphdvtske85?pid=PSRDHSPKZQAAFB7H&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_82, PSRDHSPKZQAAFB7H, N/A, 
Intel 3 GHz LGA 1150 4670R i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-1150-4670r-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsph28xbuzfp?pid=PSRDHSPKWW7PFCBN&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_83, PSRDHSPKWW7PFCBN, N/A, 
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 4670S i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1150-4670s-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphrs7rucfw?pid=PSRDHSPKUM4C8NTM&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_84, PSRDHSPKUM4C8NTM, N/A, 
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 4770R i7 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-1150-4770r-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphgbbwafey?pid=PSRDHSPKS7G2NBQH&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_85, PSRDHSPKS7G2NBQH, N/A, 
Intel 2.7 GHz LGA 1150 4430S i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-7-ghz-lga-1150-4430s-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphpzwapgbz?pid=PSRDHSPKQZXSHG5E&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_86, PSRDHSPKQZXSHG5E, N/A, 
Intel 3 GHz LGA 1150 4430 i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-1150-4430-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphhnyzmua4?pid=PSRDHSPKGGHJHDAX&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_87, PSRDHSPKGGHJHDAX," Rs. 16,800", 
Intel 2 GHz LGA 1150 4765T i7 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-ghz-lga-1150-4765t-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphz2guzfhd?pid=PSRDHSPKFFZR3XZH&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_88, PSRDHSPKFFZR3XZH," Rs. 35,000", 
Intel 2.9 GHz LGA 1150 4570T i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-9-ghz-lga-1150-4570t-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphuhysuska?pid=PSRDHSPKAJJP8HZX&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_89, PSRDHSPKAJJP8HZX, N/A, 
Intel 2.3 GHz LGA 1150 4670T i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-3-ghz-lga-1150-4670t-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphvfhura6p?pid=PSRDHSPK5SS2ZHYF&ref=L%3A-4616853293969947343&srno=b_90, PSRDHSPK5SS2ZHYF, N/A, 
Intel 2.7 GHz LGA 1150 4570R i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-7-ghz-lga-1150-4570r-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphepewehzv?pid=PSRDHSPK5SFXAZBT&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_91, PSRDHSPK5SFXAZBT, N/A, 
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 4770S i7 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1150-4770s-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsph8y3kggnf?pid=PSRDHSPK4SSPFCVG&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_92, PSRDHSPK4SSPFCVG," Rs. 35,000", 
Intel 2.9 GHz LGA 1150 4570S i5 4th Generation Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-2-9-ghz-lga-1150-4570s-i5-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsphpg7ckntc?pid=PSRDHSPK4AB2GNMV&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_93, PSRDHSPK4AB2GNMV, N/A, 
Intel Core i7-930 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i7-930-processor/p/itmdgktz3wcvzq3p?pid=PSRDGKTZHFJGGHGW&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_94, PSRDGKTZHFJGGHGW, 2.8 GHz Clock Speed, 
Intel Core i7-980 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i7-980-processor/p/itmdgktzzzdhtvsz?pid=PSRDGKTZFKPHXYJW&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_95, PSRDGKTZFKPHXYJW, 6 Cores, 
AMD A8-5600K, *www.flipkart.com/amd-a8-5600k/p/itmdg5eydad4p6sx?pid=PSRDG5EW9HARYU7Y&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_96, PSRDG5EW9HARYU7Y," Rs. 6,950"," 4 Cores, 32 nm Mfg.Process, 3.6 GHz Clock Speed, FM2 Socket Type"
Intel E8500, *www.flipkart.com/intel-e8500/p/itmdfh3qbbggfzu4?pid=PSRDFGZA3Y2ZNZZJ&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_97, PSRDFGZA3Y2ZNZZJ, N/A," LGA775 Socket Type, 3.16 GHz Clock Speed, 65 W Maximum Thermal..., 2 Cores"
AMD Athlon II X2 270 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-athlon-ii-x2-270-processor/p/itmdf7rf2k89ezzg?pid=PSRDF7RFUC8QVFAP&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_98, PSRDF7RFUC8QVFAP," Rs. 3,899"," 3.4 GHz Clock Speed, AM3 Socket Type, 2 Cores, 64-bit Architechture"
Intel Core i5-3470, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i5-3470/p/itmdd2xsg3gvjzrz?pid=PSRDD2HHC9GF4GEF&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_99, PSRDD2HHC9GF4GEF," Rs. 15,000"," 3.2 GHz Clock Speed, LGA1155 Socket Type, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 4 Cores"
Intel Core i5-3570, *www.flipkart.com/intel-core-i5-3570/p/itmdcvv2bbstzq8g?pid=PSRDCVQGVQVGF2FF&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_100, PSRDCVQGVQVGF2FF," Rs. 15,500"," 3.4 GHz Clock Speed ..., LGA1155 Socket Type, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 4 Cores"
Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 3570K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1155-core-i5-3570k-processor/p/itmd99wtgqur9dhm?pid=PSRD99WSTTH4Y88G&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_101, PSRD99WSTTH4Y88G," Rs. 19,000"," 64-bit Architecture, 4 Cores, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 22 nm Manufacturing ..."
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 3550 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-3-ghz-lga-1155-core-i5-3550-processor/p/itmd99wtpewgpehd?pid=PSRD99WST4E68NZV&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_102, PSRD99WST4E68NZV," Rs. 14,900"," 4 Cores, 77 W Maximum Thermal..., 64-bit Architecture, 22 nm Manufacturing ..."
Intel 3.6 GHz LGA 2011 Core i7 3820 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-6-ghz-lga-2011-core-i7-3820-processor/p/itmd8k45gk4fa4u5?pid=PSRD8K44GRPQZZ6K&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_103, PSRD8K44GRPQZZ6K," Rs. 27,500"," 4 Cores, 130 W Maximum Therma..., 64-bit Architecture, 32 nm Manufacturing ..."
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX 8150 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-am3-fx-8150-processor/p/itmd54hr8g2uncur?pid=PSRD54HRVYDUSQZN&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_104, PSRD54HRVYDUSQZN," Rs. 14,999"," 8 Cores, 8192 KB (L2), 8192 KB (L3), 32 nm Mfg.Process"
AMD 2.1 GHz FM1 A6 3500 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/amd-2-1-ghz-fm1-a6-3500-processor/p/itmd54hrhxh8ebvq?pid=PSRD54HRGMDAZRSG&ref=L%3A-8196424821508324647&srno=b_105, PSRD54HRGMDAZRSG," Rs. 5,400"," 3 Cores, 3072 KB (L2), 32 nm Mfg.Process, 2.1 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA 2011 Core i7-3930K Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-2011-core-i7-3930k-processor/p/itmd4vxwxzhetpmy?pid=PSRD4VXWFVXZUD8C&ref=L%3A1797795740496054614&srno=b_106, PSRD4VXWFVXZUD8C," Rs. 49,000"," LGA2011 Socket Type, 32 nm Mfg. Process, 6 Cores, 3.2 GHz Clock Speed"
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 Core i3-2100 Processor, *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-1-ghz-lga-1155-core-i3-2100-processor/p/itmd2ryschekqky6?pid=PSRD2RYRGYYHHN4C&ref=L%3A1797795740496054614&srno=b_107, PSRD2RYRGYYHHN4C," Rs. 8,500"," 2 Cores, 32 nm Mfg. Process, 3.1 GHz Clock Speed, LGA 1155 Socket Type"
END,,,,
```


----------



## anky (Oct 4, 2015)

HEy GUys,
m getting a combo deal of intel i5 4440 + msi b85m for 16800 Rs.
Should i go for it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

anky said:


> HEy GUys,
> m getting a combo deal of intel i5 4440 + msi b85m for 168800 Rs.
> Should i go for it?



Go with 
Intel Core i5 4440 + Gigabyte B85M-D3H.


----------



## anky (Oct 4, 2015)

What are the advantages of gigabyte b85-d3h over MSI one...because that shop is whole-sale sort of business, so this MSI combination is only available from there...everywhere else it is costing about 1500 Rs more...


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gigabyte boards have better overall quality than MSI.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 4, 2015)

Wait a wee little bit for skylake. 
You'll have an option to with the faster ddr4 route.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2015)

@harshilsharma63, I think there should be a column for *Physical cores/Logical threads* too in CPU tables.



anky said:


> HEy GUys,
> m getting a combo deal of intel i5 4440 + msi b85m for *1,68,800* Rs.
> Should i go for it?


Nope, that's too high.


----------



## anky (Oct 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @harshilsharma63, I think there should be a column for *Physical cores/Logical threads* too in CPU tables.
> 
> 
> Nope, that's too high.



edited..its 16800 Rs...


----------



## anky (Oct 9, 2015)

anky said:


> edited..its 16800 Rs...





vickybat said:


> Wait a wee little bit for skylake.
> You'll have an option to with the faster ddr4 route.


 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]

getting intel i5-6400 for about 2000rs more than intel i5 4440
should i go for it? which mobo will go with 6400?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 9, 2015)

anky said:


> @SaiyanGoku
> 
> getting intel i5-6400 for about 2000rs more than intel i5 4440
> should i go for it? which mobo will go with 6400?



MSI H170A PC Mate @ 12k is best for i5-6400...


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 9, 2015)

b150 would be a better buy low prices start from 6k


----------



## anky (Oct 9, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> b150 would be a better buy low prices start from 6k



can u pls provide link for those..i cannot find it for buying in india


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 10, 2015)

anky said:


> can u pls provide link for those..i cannot find it for buying in india



*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+B150M-A-D3+64GB+DDR3+Intel+Motherboard_C13P25207.html


----------



## anky (Oct 10, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> *www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+B150M-A-D3+64GB+DDR3+Intel+Motherboard_C13P25207.html



thank u......
and guys...should i go for i5-6400 or not?..it will be around 3=3.k more in total..


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 10, 2015)

anky said:


> thank u......
> and guys...should i go for i5-6400 or not?..it will be around 3=3.k more in total..



depends on you're last config, how much of performance you would gain. i would say get i5-6600


----------



## sagar09 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello. Anybody aware of prices of i5 6500 and i5 6600 in India right now? (Online prices and local market prices)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

sagar09 said:


> Hello. Anybody aware of prices of i5 6500 and i5 6600 in India right now? (Online prices and local market prices)



i5 6500 -14600,
i5 6600 -15600.
local CTC,Secunderabd prices


----------



## p.chandra284 (Aug 19, 2016)

Where to buy motherboard? I have third generation core i3 processor. Please suggest me under 7000.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*

CPU list compiled by LinusTechTips.

Could someone update the OP with newer CPUs?

Full Spreadsheet: MEG


Handy Xeon Chart spreadsheet: MEG

Source:
What CPU Should I Buy? - Intel Edition 2016 - YouTube


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sharma gives complete information about CPU & Mother Boards in generation wise along with their prices. It is very useful information to us.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kaby Lake Pentium processor has Hyper-Threading 
Intel Pentium Processor G4620 (3M Cache, 3.70 GHz) Specification
Intel Pentium Processor G4600 (3M Cache, 3.60 GHz) Specification
Intel Pentium Processor G4560 (3M Cache, 3.50 GHz) Specification

Intel Outs Kaby Lake Pentium CPUs With Hyper-Threadin


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 12, 2017)

^any ideas on how much they are likely to cost?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 14, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^any ideas on how much they are likely to cost?



Same as previous gen Pentium processors according to Intel.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 14, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Kaby Lake Pentium processor has Hyper-Threading
> Intel Pentium Processor G4620 (3M Cache, 3.70 GHz) Specification
> Intel Pentium Processor G4600 (3M Cache, 3.60 GHz) Specification
> Intel Pentium Processor G4560 (3M Cache, 3.50 GHz) Specification
> ...





quicky008 said:


> ^any ideas on how much they are likely to cost?


Price at introduction - $75 (OEM), $82 (box).
Pentium_Dual-Core/Intel-Pentium G4600


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 15, 2017)

will these be compatible with older lga 1151 mobos or will they necessitate buying newer boards specifically designed  for kaby lake cpus?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 15, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> will these be compatible with older lga 1151 mobos or will they necessitate buying newer boards specifically designed  for kaby lake cpus?



Uses the same LGA1151 socket. Should work. Maybe might need a bios update. But that isn't exactly an "upgrade to" CPU.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2017)

Intel Pentium G4560 review: the ultimate budget CPU? &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2017)

[h=1]Pentium G4560 Review: The Best Budget CPU We've Tested![/h]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Specs Confirmed, A $320 Rival To Intel's $1099 i7 6900K - 8 Cores, 65W, 3.7Ghz With Unlimited Boost & Unlocked Multiplier

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X CPU benchmarks leak | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: CPU &amp; Motherboard Price List*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Thousand Dollar Performer For $389

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

Intel finalising Ryzen spoiler Core i7 and i5 chip designs says report - CPU - News - HEXUS.net(Intel Core i5 with HT)

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

AMD Unveils 16 AM4 Motherboards, X300 And X370 Chipsets, And 17 Full System

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 13, 2017)

Intel Pentium G4560: Kaby Lake's Real Gift > Gaming Performance - TechSpot


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 18, 2017)

Buy Online | Intel G4560 Kaby Lake Dual Core 3.5 GHz Desktop Processor | Price in Indi

G4560 at Rs. 4629. Pretty good price. i3 is around 9K


----------



## chimera201 (May 15, 2017)

There is going to be Core i9 and Ryzen 9 too.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Buy Online | Intel G4560 Kaby Lake Dual Core 3.5 GHz Desktop Processor | Price in Indi
> 
> G4560 at Rs. 4629. Pretty good price. i3 is around 9K


Very good price. Since I'll be shifting I'm thinking of selling my A8-3870K (1st gen APU) machine and build a G4560 system at home.


----------



## satinder (Jun 4, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Buy Online | Intel G4560 Kaby Lake Dual Core 3.5 GHz Desktop Processor | Price in Indi
> 
> G4560 at Rs. 4629. Pretty good price. i3 is around 9K


Cost is affordable with Gigabyte motherboard.
Is it so that I will get Motherboards for this Processor after 5 years ?
Or is it one time investment for 3-5 years ?
i have to invest after 5 years in next generation procecssor ?
I have to shift to new Processor but nothing is in budget.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 4, 2017)

satinder said:


> Cost is affordable with Gigabyte motherboard.
> Is it so that I will get Motherboards for this Processor after 5 years ?
> Or is it one time investment for 3-5 years ?
> i have to invest after 5 years in next generation procecssor ?
> I have to shift to new Processor but nothing is in budget.



Didn't get what you are asking? You are worried about the motherboard failing after a few years and not able to find replacement for it in future? That happens with every Intel processor not just G4560. Just keep in mind not all boards will be able to support G4560 without the latest BIOS update. All B250 chipset boards will work though.


----------



## satinder (Jun 5, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Didn't get what you are asking? You are worried about the motherboard failing after a few years and not able to find replacement for it in future?


Yes.
This is the problem.
After 4-5 years, most processor's compatible boards are not available of good brands like Gigabyte/Intel etc.
*Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 LGA 1151 7th Gen F20 Updated BIOS Motherboard*
However I am biased towards Gigabyte
*Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 LGA 1151 7th Gen F20 Updated BIOS Motherboard*
Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 LGA 1151 7th Gen F20 Updated BIOS Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews & Ratings
but this board don't have HDMI port.
Anyother board  at similar cost ?

I want a board that may can last more than 3-5 years.
Some people have 10 years of lifetime as seen in case of few friends.
Chinese boards last only for few years- mostly 1-2 years maximum.


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2017)

satinder said:


> but this board don't have HDMI port.
> Anyother board  at similar cost ?


H110M S2PH


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 5, 2017)

satinder said:


> I want a board that may can last more than 3-5 years.
> Some people have 10 years of lifetime as seen in case of few friends.
> Chinese boards last only for few years- mostly 1-2 years maximum.



Then you simply need to spend higher.  The basic H110 boards won't last long since they  use cheaper components and cut corners to bring the price down. Basically Z270 > H270 > B250 > H110. I recommend getting a B250 board at the very least (and you don't have to worry about whether the BIOS is updated or not). And you need a good enough PSU if you don't already have one that supplies stable voltages. If the PSU itself is bad then there isn't any point.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2017)

satinder said:


> Is it so that I will get Motherboards for this Processor after 5 years ?
> Or is it one time investment for 3-5 years ?
> i have to invest after 5 years in next generation procecssor ?


Wait for another 3-4 months then. AMD will release their Ryzen 3 APUs.

Basically both the CPU and the built-in GPU will be faster, cooler and power efficient than Intel. I'm saying this because 8 core Ryzen is extremely power efficient and cool vs. the 4 core Intel i7. Also, AMD won't change the motherboard socket for 4 years. Intel will just change it next year.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

ico said:


> Wait for another 3-4 months then. AMD will release their Ryzen 3 APUs..


Yeah, Ryzen 3 with no iGPU don't make any sense. Guess it will be competing with i3 but at higher price but with no iGPU, nah!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2017)

nac said:


> Yeah, Ryzen 3 with no iGPU don't make any sense. Guess it will be competing with i3 but at higher price but with no iGPU, nah!!!


yea, actually we have Bristol Ridge APUs (Bulldozer derivative Excavator CPU architecture) in the market for AM4 socket. They need to be replaced.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2017)

7th Gen APU is not widely available. In fact, I don't know if it's available in India. I haven't come across any listing till date.

Yes, they will be replaced. But Ryzen 3 would be the one? Not sure as of this moment. AMD has lot of products waiting to be launched this year.
EPYC and Vega Frontier this month
Vega graphics next month
Ryzen 3 and Threadripper in Aug-Sep
Ryzen APU Mobile variant
Ryzen PRO desktop variant.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 13, 2017)

AMD CEO Talks Ryzen Threadripper and Ryzen 3 Series in Latest Company Video

*www.techpowerup.com/img/VmD6PNOAnrB2mXza.jpg 
*www.techpowerup.com/img/Z3Ts8bnGxOQNeQRM.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> AMD CEO Talks Ryzen Threadripper and Ryzen 3 Series in Latest Company Video


So all the three (Threadripper, Vega GPU, Ryzen 3) launching around the same time.

Wow!!! Again, nice pricing. One grand for top end model vs similarly priced deca core i9. Wonderful pricing


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 13, 2017)

Why do the images get posted in the original resolution lol?


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Why do the images get posted in the original resolution lol?


Coz, that's the link you posted.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 13, 2017)

There should be an option for resizing.


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> There should be an option for resizing.


Forum automatically resizes to fit the screen of the user. If we're using flickr, we can pick the resolution we want. But in this case, if we want to post a smaller res. picture, we have to choose smaller image from online. Something like this...



Spoiler: Ryzen 3



*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2017/07/AMD-Ryzen-3-1-1000x344.jpg 
*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2017/07/AMD-Ryzen-3-July-27-1-1000x216.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2017)

will ryzen 3 compete against intel's pentium/celeron lineup? how much is an entry level ryzen 3 cpu expected to cost?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> will ryzen 3 compete against intel's pentium/celeron lineup? how much is an entry level ryzen 3 cpu expected to cost?


Ryzen 3 might even compete with Intel i5 and i3s as well.


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 16, 2017)

Ryzen 3 will compete with Pentium series and  i3 7100 only wont compete with i5s ! 
It has base clock of 3.2,3.5 ghz no 4/8 threads but only 4/4 threads no igpu and lower single core performance  ! Price will be 8-9k no optane memory support nd intel other technologies ! So better to buy g4560 than ryzen 3 but for gpu builds would recommend ryzen 3 over i3 !


----------



## gta5 (Jul 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> will ryzen 3 compete against intel's pentium/celeron lineup? how much is an entry level ryzen 3 cpu expected to cost?



Nope .. Ryzen 3 will not compete with Pentium .. Ryzen 3 1200 is the cheapest 4 core/4thread ..  3.1ghz/3.4ghz and it will compete with i3 and expected at somewhere around Rs 8,500 ..

Ryzen 1300X  4c/4t 3.5ghz / 3.7ghz ,  somewhere around Rs 10,000

the processor that will compete with pentium lineup are internally known as Raven ridge .. these are APU's (  comes with  IGPU )... Vega architecture based ... but they are expected to launch early next year jan-feb on desktop ..and will launch only for  laptops this year..

they might be 2 core / 4 thread or a 3 core processor at somewhat around or slightly higher than pentium g4560 price if it's a 3 core..


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 16, 2017)

Ryzen 5 1400 is already behind intel g4560 in single core performance and also at some games  but only overtakes it in rendering thats all r5 1400 is rivaling only i3 7100 in gaming benchmark even though having 4c 8t 8mb cache it succumbs to i5 7400 in overall performance ! Ryzen 3 doesn't have multi threading only 4c4t so 50% in reduction & less cache !
Ryzen is just the first gen 14nm chip from amd but intel is the pioneer in 14nm with 3 generations of advancement so don't compare it ok ryzen 3 +gpu  mandatory but intel is standalone . The real rival will be the 4c/6c coffee lake processor vs ryzen & ryzen apu  ! Intel Pentium series are going to be the budget kings till this year end !

See benchmarks for ur ref
Ryzen 5 1400 vs g4560




Ryzen 5 1400 vs i5 7400


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Coffee Lake Approach*

Second declension of _Skylake_ (SKL) after _Kaby Lake_ (KBL), _Coffee Lake_ (CFL) is expected to arrive on the stalls within a few months. From a micro-architectural point of view, these "Core 8th generation" chips will remain almost identical to the SkyLake released in 2015. They will, however, be distinguished by the presence of 6 cores, a first for a CPU running on the mainstream platform LGA1151. Their launch will be a new attempt to counter the AMD Ryzen. If the technical aspect of the CFL does not really deserve long comment, the commercial positioning and segmentation of the range will tell long about the degree of concern of Intel. We were able to get some preliminary information on this, _As the first final samples of Coffee Lake_ arrive. Keep in mind, however, that Intel's marketing is currently in a state of extreme nervousness and does not hesitate to change its names at the last minute (as with the Core X). Here is the information we have on _samples_ of the moment.

At the top of the range, we first find the Core i7 8700K. It, therefore, has 6 cores running at a base frequency of 3.70 GHz. HyperThreading (SMT) is enabled, allowing it to handle 12 threads simultaneously. The chip incorporates an L3 cache of 12 MB and offers a TDP of 95W. This frequency seems extremely aggressive: the newest Core i7 7800X in LGA2066 does not exceed the 3.50 GHz base and for a TDP of 140W! A 6-core 3.70 GHz would allow this Core i7 to surpass in frequency the Ryzen 5 1600X (3.60 GHz) of a short head, which is probably not a coincidence. Intel is also planning a non-K version, the Core i7 8700, whose frequency drops very sharply (as on previous generations): 3.20 GHz base.

More interesting, the Core i5 8600K also has 6 cores, at a frequency barely lower than 3.60 GHz. It is also distinguished from the Core i7 by the absence of Hyperthreading and by an L3 cache limited to 9 Mo. Its TDP remains positioned at 95W. A complete declination of the range is expected, until the Core i5 8400. The frequency of the latter will be limited to 2.80 GHz but it will retain the 6 cores with a TDP not exceeding (theoretically) the 65W.

Of _Coffee, Lake_ Mobile are also provided for laptops. At the top of the range, there are versions with 6 cores (a first in this segment) clocked at a much lower frequency. Intel currently validates _samples_ at 2.00 GHz for a TDP of 45W. But the most interesting is probably on the Coffee Lake-U range. The test platforms currently running show a Quad-Core CPU at 2.00 GHz and 6 MB cache, with HyperThreading and a GT3e graphics chip (with eDRAM), all in a thermal envelope of 28W. A notable evolution since Intel had until then offered no CPU type "U" with more than two cores; It was necessary to turn to the "H" range to find the Quad-Core, with a TDP of 45W.

Source:Coffee Lake en approche • CPC Hardware


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 8, 2017)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/phAUiMm3lE5NwmVf.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

^ Hope they announce some desktop chips too.

Too many announcements and launches this month.

Ryzen 3, Threadripper, Vega, rest of the i9's spec, AMD APU, now Coffeelake.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 8, 2017)

"Amazing happens when all things align" is also referring to the solar eclipse on Aug 21


----------



## gta5 (Aug 21, 2017)

2 cores 4 threads , i5 and i7 U series processors are now 4 cores 8 threads..

Desktop parts will launch later in fall.. .. was hoping for i7 8700k and i5 8600k to launch atleast..

Intel Launches 8th Generation CPUs, Starting with Kaby Lake Refresh for 15W Mobile


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2017)

So it's not Coffeelake then. And Intel called this "Amazing", while everyone was expecting coffeelake, they released Kaby lake refresh.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally.

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_8400/images/perfrel_cpu.png 


*tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_8400/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## gta5 (Oct 5, 2017)

i3 8100 - Rs 9,700
i5 8400 - Rs 14,500
cheapest z370 board - Rs 12,300

good processors but they will be interesting only after 3-4 months when cheap motherboards are available and that is when Amd will also launch Pinnacle ridge ( 12nm Zen ) and by april maybe Raven ridge on desktop( 14nm Zen APU ) as well ..


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 6, 2017)

gta5 said:


> i3 8100 - Rs 9,700
> i5 8400 - Rs 14,500
> cheapest z370 board - Rs 12,300
> 
> good processors but they will be interesting only after 3-4 months when cheap motherboards are available and that is when Amd will also launch Pinnacle ridge ( 12nm Zen ) and by april maybe Raven ridge on desktop( 14nm Zen APU ) as well ..


For current scenario or may be future, AMD build is better if you look at prices of CPU and supported motherboard unless you are planning for high-end i7 desktop build.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 6, 2017)

Current cheapest motherboard price for z370 motherboard is 11.2K rupees and i5 8th gen CPU is 14.6k. Wow. I think I am going to contradict my own previous statement.

Just saw the price list on mdcomputers.


----------



## gta5 (Jan 8, 2018)

1)  *Ryzen Desktop APUs launching on February 12 ..*

Ryzen 3 2200g - 99$ = Rs 7500-8,000 approx    4C/4T     3.5 - 3.7ghz    8 Vega CU

Ryzen 5 2400g  - 169 $ = 12,500 approx    4C/8T      3.6 - 3.9ghz    11 Vega CPU

CES 2018: AMD Ryzen Desktop CPU with Vega Graphics Coming Feb 12 | PC Perspective

AMD Ryzen 5 2400G and Ryzen 3 2200G APUs performance unveiled - VideoCardz.com


2)*  2nd gen Ryzen CPUs launching in April*

3) *Price cuts on Current Ryzen CPUs *

R5 1600 price reduced from 220$ to 190$ .. if implemented in india should be available to buy for around  14.5k ..

R7 1700  around 21.5- 22K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Gigabyte's H370 Aorus Gaming 3 has leaked - The first H370 motherboard


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Purchasers of select Intel processors can get two free games


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Sneak Peek of Upcoming H370, H310, and B360 Motherboards from ASUS, ASRock, Gigabyte, MSI


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 2000 series exposed, pricing, performance leaked | VideoCardz.com


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 19, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X 3.6 GHz Review
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 GHz Review

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600X/images/perfrel_cpu.png 
*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600X/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Intel Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K specifications also exposed

is it going to be the first i7 without hyper threading!


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2019)

AMD CPU Share Climbs to a 5 Year High, Courtesy of Ryzen and Epyc Chips

Intel Will back with bang or not. Loose his faith?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> AMD CPU Share Climbs to a 5 Year High, Courtesy of Ryzen and Epyc Chips
> 
> Intel Will back with bang or not. Loose his faith?


No I dont think so about Intel.
I dont have hopes for Intel.Its costly and does not provide better price to performance ratio.
AMD ages well...
AMD GPU's also age well but cannot compete with nvidia.This is where GPU's monopoly is going...Its quite sad.
AMD Navi needs to bring some hope but...


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 12, 2019)

Intel has foundry issues. There was a sudden increase in processor demand due to Ryzen offering more cores for the same price. And Intel was not able to keep up with the demand when Intel also finally increased the core count and overall performance from 8th gen to counter AMD. Before nobody really wanted a new processor since like 2nd Gen. Till 8th gen there was no significant performance improvement. I don't think Intel really has problems because their financial reports keep reporting profits all the time.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2019)

AMD Ryzen CPUs Are 35% Faster After World of Warcraft's Latest Update


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/MYnw2bn.jpg

AMD Ryzen 3000 CPUs Prices Leaked; 16 Core 3850X To Cost $560


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 4, 2019)

ryzen 5 3600g looks quite tempting,given that its a g-series ryzen cpu which means it will most likely have a built in igpu,more importantly its pricing seems pretty reasonable too.

but how much will it cost if and when its released in india?any speculations?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> ryzen 5 3600g looks quite tempting,given that its a g-series ryzen cpu which means it will most likely have a built in igpu,more importantly its pricing seems pretty reasonable too.
> 
> but how much will it cost if and when its released in india?any speculations?



Who knows, Let's wait time will reveal..!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2019)

My bet is for Ryzen 5 3600G as it has iGPU. If anything goes wrong with dedicated GPU then iGPU is necessary. Cant go searching for another when we are RMA'ing.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My bet is for Ryzen 5 3600G as it has iGPU. If anything goes wrong with dedicated GPU then iGPU is necessary. Cant go searching for another when we are RMA'ing.



iGPU equal to ? 1080?


----------



## nac (Mar 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> iGPU equal to ? 1080?


   Why not RTX Titan?

My guess would be around RX550.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

nac said:


> Why not RTX Titan?
> 
> My guess would be around RX550.



Why not they made equal to 1080 or RTX to compete to GPU makers?

Any hidden deal? In between


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why not they made equal to 1080 or RTX to compete to GPU makers?
> 
> Any hidden deal? In between


Not possible technologically(imagine compacting jet plane engine inside a car).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not possible technologically(imagine compacting jet plane engine inside a car).



In future may happen, they build.with different architecture.. Let's see


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> In future may happen, they build.with different architecture.. Let's see


That future will take years to come.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2019)

will now be a good time for those looking to upgrade to get something like a ryzen 1700 for 16-17k?

if the upcoming ryzen 3600g is priced very nearly the same,then it wont be worthwhile-but will the indian pricing of this processor exceed the 20k mark?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2019)

If that pricing is correct 3600X would be a hard sell over the 3600G or 3600.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> will now be a good time for those looking to upgrade to get something like a ryzen 1700 for 16-17k?
> 
> if the upcoming ryzen 3600g is priced very nearly the same,then it wont be worthwhile-but will the indian pricing of this processor exceed the 20k mark?



One cannot really tell without the price being listed officially. 3600G at <15K would be a no brainer though.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2019)

And why would you choose 1700 over 2600?


Spoiler



*tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_9600K/images/relative-performance-games-1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_9600K/images/relative-performance-cpu.png


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2019)

Intel 6th Gen Skylake Processors to be Discontinued after 4 Years


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 1600 on Sale at MicroCenter for $79.99 | TechQuila


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 9, 2019)

Top VFM CPUs as per passmark scores and primeabgb prices

*i.postimg.cc/W3BZ2br6/Capture.png


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Top VFM CPUs as per passmark scores and primeabgb prices
> 
> *i.postimg.cc/W3BZ2br6/Capture.png


Intel Core i5 9400F 9M Cache, up to 4.10 GHz  ADDITIONAL Graphics Card Needed


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 12, 2019)

Intel CPU Shortages to Worsen Thru Q2-2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Intel CPU Shortages to Worsen Thru Q2-2019



The End of Saga....If they not awake...!!!

Me to transformed Intel to AMD...Price was huge with a high premium.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

Intel to Unveil Cascade Lake Processors with up to 48 Cores


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 14, 2019)

out of core i5 9400F and ryzen 1700,which would be better suited solely for gaming?Would the latter be more future proof,considering it has more cores and is a SMT enabled cpu?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> out of core i5 9400F and ryzen 1700,which would be better suited solely for gaming?Would the latter be more future proof,considering it has more cores and is a SMT enabled cpu?


Go with AMD Ryzen 5 2600X which is the best gaming CPU as of you according to tomshardware.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> out of core i5 9400F and ryzen 1700,which would be better suited solely for gaming?Would the latter be more future proof,considering it has more cores and is a SMT enabled cpu?



What prices are you looking at?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 15, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> out of core i5 9400F and ryzen 1700,which would be better suited solely for gaming?Would the latter be more future proof,considering it has more cores and is a SMT enabled cpu?


Don't buy 1st gen ryzen now if gaming is your main usage.At least go for 2nd gen ryzen or intel(but note that prices may jump even more as there are reports predicting worsening supply of intel processors later this year).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2019)

Raja Koduri explains his decision to leave AMD and join Intel - TechQuila

Impact on AMD?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2019)

As of now,none.As for future,nobody knows.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 19, 2019)

how does an older haswell like the i7 4790k hold up today,as far as gaming is concerned?Is it speedier than even a ryzen 1600/1700 while performing gaming related tasks?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> how does an older haswell like the i7 4790k hold up today,as far as gaming is concerned?Is it speedier than even a ryzen 1600/1700 while performing gaming related tasks?



UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 vs Intel Core i7-4790K


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2019)

AMD Ryzen Zen 2 Processors May Not Work With 300-Series Motherboards


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2019)

4790k is appears to be a capable processor-as a haswell i5 user,do you think i'd benefit from upgrading to a 4790k?I've seen lots of people selling off used 4790ks on olx and similar sites-the reason i want to change the cpu is to be able to run more demanding games that require greater cpu power.

its ironic that the newer zen 2 cpus wont work with older 300 series mobos-so much for AMD's assurance that they will continue to support the platform till 2020!

if it turns out to be true then they will be no better than intel in this regard (who changes their supported cpu sockets frequently)and there will be no compelling reason to go for an amd system anymore.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2019)

First of all,as per the above article it is up to mobo manufacturers who can choose to make 300 series mobos compatible with zen 3xxx but have decided not to because of slowing sales in part due to intel processor shortage. Second,even with this AMD is still a good option because you still have the choice to upgrade up to 2700x on older 300 series mobos.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 17, 2019)

MSI Issues Clarification on Next-Gen AMD CPU Support on 300-series Motherboards


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2019)

MSI Confirms 300-series Chipset Motherboards Will Actually Support 3rd Gen Ryzen 'Zen 2' Processors


Something fishing...!!!


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 18, 2019)

shreeux said:


> MSI Confirms 300-series Chipset Motherboards Will Actually Support 3rd Gen Ryzen 'Zen 2' Processors
> 
> 
> Something fishing...!!!



Posted that before...


It's kind of funny reading the comments on international forums. They like this mobo compatibility because they can upgrade to a new CPU on the old mobo. We like it because it will allow easier access to mobos that support the old CPU when the old mobo dies  What a difference in perspective.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 11, 2019)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/8537czAPa0hB8cAj.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2019)

are quad cores finally dead in 2019?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> are quad cores finally dead in 2019?


No,majority of budget configs/entry level configs are quad core & likely to remain so in near future.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2019)

Seems like there is no 3600G for the moment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Seems like there is no 3600G for the moment.


That would have been a first,till now AMD integrated graphics is limited to 4 cores processor only.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That would have been a first,till now AMD integrated graphics is limited to 4 cores processor only.



There was a rumor
CPU & Motherboard Price List

Still could happen later.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> There was a rumor
> CPU & Motherboard Price List
> 
> Still could happen later.


Not even one of those made it to be true comparing with the one you posted yesterday.
3600 is 8 core
3700 is 12 core
3800 is 16 core and that costs 499/-
So we can very well assume it's just a "rumour", nothing more than that. Don't have to keep our fingers crossed. May be next year when they make APUs with 7nm chip.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2019)

nac said:


> Not even one of those made it to be true comparing with the one you posted yesterday.
> 3600 is 8 core
> 3700 is 12 core
> 3800 is 16 core and that costs 499/-
> So we can very well assume it's just a "rumour", nothing more than that. Don't have to keep our fingers crossed. May be next year when they make APUs with 7nm chip.



Yeah that seemed too good to be true. 3600G could have been a great value CPU. Nothing really exciting about this 3rd gen Ryzen lineup now until third-party review benchmarks come in.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2019)

Intel Turns to Samsung in Order to Resolve CPU Shortage on the 14 nm Process


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2019)

DigiTimes: Intel to Slash Desktop Processor Pricing up to 15 Percent as Ryzen 3000 Nears

Chinese-Produced Zhaoxin KX-6000 CPUs Purportedly Match Intel's Core i5-7400


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2019)

^^Let's just hope these chinese processors remain mainly in China & especially not make their way into India for both security as well as economic reasons.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2019)

^ You know that it will make it's way to India and it will be guaranteed to be cheap and Indians love cheap stuff.

Apart from the security concerns I don't know if it will be reliable in the first place in terms of endurance. Any Intel or AMD CPU would easily last 10+ years, this one might not make it upto 3 years 
Edit: Oh wait, they are using TSMC to manufacture so it might actually make it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2019)

May be not.After this 5g fiasco,I doubt Indian govt will allow entry of chinese processors(intel & amd processors are already suffering from hardware vulnerability).


----------



## daemon1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Some of the new lineup processors are due to release tomorrow, do they release same day in India or on different date? AMD has already reduced the price of old processors as the launch is imminent, don't see any price drop in India.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-7-3700x/images/relative-performance-cpu.png *tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-7-3700x/images/relative-performance-games-1920-1080.png


----------



## funfex (Jul 8, 2019)

*Amd Ryzen 3 3200G 3rd Generation :- Rs 7800*
*Amd Ryzen 5 3400G 3rd Generation :- Rs 12200*
*Amd Ryzen 5 3600 3rd Generation :- Rs 16400*
*Amd Ryzen 5 3600X 3rd Generation :- Rs 19999*
*Amd Ryzen 7 3700X 3rd Generation :- Rs 28800*
*Amd Ryzen 7 3800X 3rd Generation : Rs 32800*
*Amd Ryzen 9 3900X 3rd Generation :- Rs 41500*
*Prices with Tax!!
Source: Ryzen 3rd Generation Processor 3200G, 3400G, 3600, 3600x, 3700x, 3800x and 3900x. Check Description Below :- » Zoukart*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

^^Few people buy from zoukart,standard price for 3200G is ~8.5k on primeabgb/mdcomputers/vedantcomputers.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2019)

The 3rd gen ryzen cpus are now out, but what about the availability of compatible motherboards?

The existing budget mobos based on b450 chipsets probably won't work out of the box with the new cpus without a bios update. Only x570 motherboards are supposed to work, but they seem to be really expensive right now.

Will sellers like mdcomputers.in /vedant update the bios of the older motherboards at the customer's request to ensure that they work with the 3rd gen cpus without any issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

^^They usually accept such requests but the issue this time is reports of bios not working/failure on certain mobo models(especially those of MSI reported) so not sure if they will do it this time or may be they will with condition that it will be buyer's responsibility if anything goes wrong(aka buyer will have to take the mobo to service centre in case of bios issue/failure).


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2019)

that's really disquieting to hear-does amd plan on releasing any low cost chipsets(aka b450) that's guaranteed to work with the zen2 platform natively anytime soon?

If not,what options do the average customers have(ie the ones who can't afford motherboards priced above 10k)?

how long does one need to wait before older chipset based mobos with updated bioses start becoming available in the market so that the users don't have to update them manually before installing a 3rd gen cpu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

B550 boards are expected but nothing official so most likely not in this year. What can be expected though is bios improvements making current B450 mobos work smoothly with ryzen 3xxx series which should take at least 1-2 months. As for older bios with updated bios that will take much longer as old stock needed to be cleared first(based on past experience of ryzen 2xxx series & B350 mobos expect nothing less than 5-6 months before expecting updated bios out of box that too on certain models from certain manufacturers but that is not much of an issue because mdcomputers/vedant etc will update bios(assuming stable enough for ryzen 3xxx) on request).


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> The 3rd gen ryzen cpus are now out, but what about the availability of compatible motherboards?
> 
> The existing budget mobos based on b450 chipsets probably won't work out of the box with the new cpus without a bios update. Only x570 motherboards are supposed to work, but they seem to be really expensive right now.
> 
> Will sellers like mdcomputers.in /vedant update the bios of the older motherboards at the customer's request to ensure that they work with the 3rd gen cpus without any issues?



Most of the MSI motherboards support bios flashing using a USB drive. I'm getting an MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC next week. BTW I'm buying offline so I'll be testing it at the store to make sure 3rd Gen CPU boots up 

Performance wise you won't see any difference using a B450 motherboard:


Spoiler



*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1869/bench/Chipset_CB_Single.png

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1869/bench/Chipset_CB_Multi.png

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1869/bench/Chipset_WWZ.png



Warning: Don't flash beta BIOS without checking reviews on forum. Some people have reportedly killed their 3000 cpu by overclocking it using beta bios.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2019)

Even if it does post, there maybe other issues like glitchy bios interfaces, improper detection of certain types of memory and so on(from what i read at the msi forum recently) - so be sure to check it thoroughly to avoid any potential problems later on.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2019)

I doubt the new A and B series mobos would be cheaper. They would have to forego PCIe 4.0 to be cheaper. The X570 mobos come with a fan to cool the chipset.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 8, 2019)

What about i3 - 9100F ? Entry level CPU without Integrated gpu. Performance for price seems good. Better than 2200g apparently.
Rs 7800 @ .primeabgb.com  . Rs 7700 @ *mdcomputers.in/intel-core-i3-9100f-bx80684i39100f.html  
Some comparisons : PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End AND GTX 1650 with i3-9100F benchmarks at High Quality settings - GPUCheck United States / USA . 
Can't find comprehensive reviews though


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2019)

The non availability of suitable mobos is a major bummer of the zen 2 launch-people on a budget who have been waiting patiently for these cpus to become available will now have to postpone their purchase as long as cheaper zen2 compatible boards don't show up in the market.

Is i5 9400f a good alternative to ryzen 3600 when it comes to gaming ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> What about i3 - 9100F ? Entry level CPU without Integrated gpu. Performance for price seems good. Better than 2200g apparently.
> Rs 7800 @ .primeabgb.com  . Rs 7700 @ *mdcomputers.in/intel-core-i3-9100f-bx80684i39100f.html
> Some comparisons : PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End AND GTX 1650 with i3-9100F benchmarks at High Quality settings - GPUCheck United States / USA .
> Can't find comprehensive reviews though


Issue is life of platform.3 years is the standard mobo warranty after which if any issue comes up then most likely one will have to buy used/generic/downgraded replacement mobo. 



quicky008 said:


> The non availability of suitable mobos is a major bummer of the zen 2 launch-people on a budget who have been waiting patiently for these cpus to become available will now have to postpone their purchase as long as cheaper zen2 compatible boards don't show up in the market.
> 
> Is i5 9400f a good alternative to ryzen 3600 when it comes to gaming ?


i5 9400f is a good option for gaming but see above.One can also wait 1-2 months for improved bios compatibility of b450 mobos with ryzen 3xxx processors.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2019)

yes,judging by the impressive performance of the 3600,buying anything else seems like a waste right now.

the biggest issue with intel is the scarcity of compatible motherboards 3-4 years after the launch of the processor,as you have aptly pointed out.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 8, 2019)

@whitestar_999 good point. Plus intel's 10 gen are about to launch I think. Plus the 3200g will probably beat 9100u. Will be clear when reviews are out
Edit: some bench suggest 9100F is better than 3200g as well


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

^^3200/3400G detailed reviews are not released yet,better wait for them to appear on anandtech/tomshardware.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Issue is life of platform.3 years is the standard mobo warranty after which if any issue comes up then most likely one will have to buy used/generic/downgraded replacement mobo.



AMD removed backwards compatibility.
*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/TEfrPb6VgCoEhyEudW42BL.jpg

First gen Ryzen CPUs aren't compatibile with X570 mobos. It was too good to be true anyways especially when Intel with it's huge R&D budget couldn't do it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> AMD removed backwards compatibility.
> 
> First gen Ryzen CPUs aren't compatibile with X570 mobos. It was too good to be true anyways especially when *Intel with it's huge R&D budget couldn't do it*.


Quite sure they don't want to do it 



kaz said:


> Most of the MSI motherboards support bios flashing using a USB drive. *I'm getting an MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC next week. BTW I'm buying offline so I'll be testing it at the store to make sure 3rd Gen CPU boots up*
> 
> Performance wise you won't see any difference using a B450 motherboard:
> 
> Warning: Don't flash beta BIOS without checking reviews on forum. Some people have reportedly killed their 3000 cpu by overclocking it using beta bios.



Still its risky as people on Reddit complaining about the boost performance of newer chips on B450 boards after updating their BIOS. It is even affecting the performance of 2xxx series.
A 'please be aware' regarding potential BIOS/AGESA issues on Zen 2, casuing erratic 'boost' behaviour. : buildapc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> AMD removed backwards compatibility.


It is still better than Intel.e.g.Ryzen 1200 is still available along with many 320/350 series mobo options & it even works with B450 mobos.Going by this logic,current X570 mobo+ryzen 3xxx processor combo should be fine for at least 3-4 years for any upgrade of processor/mobo.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is still better than Intel.e.g.Ryzen 1200 is still available along with many 320/350 series mobo options & it even works with B450 mobos.Going by this logic,current X570 mobo+ryzen 3xxx processor combo should be fine for at least 3-4 years for any upgrade of processor/mobo.



You are saying as if Intel's compatibility only lasts one generation. Intel's compatibility has always been for 2 generations same as AMD. AMD's advantage is that it supports a new CPU on old mobo which only enthusiasts require. We would need to get rid of our old mobo before it dies  

The thing I don't get is how is backwards compatibilty harder than forwards compatibility


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> We would need to get rid of our old mobo before it dies


Yes,& that's why I think amd is better.e.g.just a few months back one could still get a socket AM3+ mobo(from 1 of major 3 manufacturers) with 4 ram slots+6 sata ports etc while good luck finding similar mobo for 4th/6th gen Intel(excl chinese oem & zebronics etc). I think Intel has some restrictions on how much quantity of older gen mobos is a company allowed to manufacture.


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> @whitestar_999 good point. Plus intel's 10 gen are about to launch I think. Plus the 3200g will probably beat 9100u. Will be clear when reviews are out
> Edit: some bench suggest 9100u is better than 3200g as well


Why compare mobile chip with desktop?
9100 desktop processor will be obviously better than 3200G on CPU front, but sure beat in iGPU. It's not a 7nm chip, it's a 12nm chip - Zen+


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 8, 2019)

^ oops. Was a mistype. 9100F not 9100u


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 10, 2019)

Intel's 10th gen i5 cpus allegedly feature 6 cores and 12 threads - this sounds really good. But will these chips be backward compatible with existing 8th/9th gen motherboards?

Are they expected to launch them this year or the next?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2019)

^^Going by previous intel history,No.As for availability(& assuming reasonable pricing),expect at least 1-2 months after US launch(so practically next year only for India).


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 10, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Review: Best All-Round Value CPU

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Tested on Cheap B350 Motherboard


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> But will these chips be backward compatible with existing 8th/9th gen motherboards?



Nope

*imagescdn.tweaktown.com/news/6/6/66560_02_intel-core-i9-10900kf-10c-20t-2ghz-499.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Intel's 10th gen i5 cpus allegedly feature 6 cores and 12 threads - this sounds really good. But will these chips be backward compatible with existing 8th/9th gen motherboards?
> 
> Are they expected to launch them this year or the next?


Intel 10th Generation Core "Comet Lake" Lineup Detailed



> Intel's short-term reaction to AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processor family is the 10th generation Core "Comet Lake." These processors are based on existing "Skylake" cores, but have core-counts increased at the top-end, and HyperThreading enabled across the entire lineup. The Core i3 series are now 4-core/8-thread; the Core i5 series a 6-core/12-thread, the Core i7 series are 8-core/16-thread, and the new Core i9 series are 10-core/20-thread. Besides core-counts, Intel has given its 14 nanometer node one last step of refinement to come up with the new 14 nm+++ nodelet. This enables Intel to significantly dial up clock speeds across the board. These processors come in the new LGA1159 package, and are not backwards-compatible with LGA1151 motherboards. These chips also appear to feature an on-package PCH, instead of chipset on the motherboard.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 10, 2019)

kaz said:


> Nope
> 
> *imagescdn.tweaktown.com/news/6/6/66560_02_intel-core-i9-10900kf-10c-20t-2ghz-499.jpg



Looks like a rumor. Could be true, could be fake.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 11, 2019)

*i.postimg.cc/qRGx5L6w/Capture.png


----------



## monkey (Jul 12, 2019)

Looking at the prices I feel good old days of finding good AMD MoBo/CPU combo at reasonable prices are over...


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/images/relative-performance-cpu.png *tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/images/relative-performance-games-1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/images/relative-performance-games-38410-2160.png


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2019)

I was curious to know how close AMD is to Intel's single thread performance clock to clock. So checked Passmark benchmark, to my surprise AMD betters Intel clock to clock comparison.

I grouped CPUs based on core/thread count. Like 3600 and 3600x belongs to same group - 6 core 12 thread.
No dual core processors included (Athlon, Pentium, 6th and 7th i3)
Ryzen 2000 APU belongs to 1st Gen and 3000 APU belongs to 2nd Gen.

AMD is about 10% better than Intel (Ryzen 3000 vs Intel 9000) in both Single and Multi clock to clock.
Intel has higher clock speed for Single thread, AMD has higher clock speed for Multi thread.

*i.imgur.com/ZFwPhKV.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 22, 2019)

Ryzen 5 3400G Review: CPU + Vega Graphics


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 29, 2019)

Not many reviewers did any thermal benchmarks for Ryzen 3000 series yet because it auto overclocks.

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X & 7 3800X im Test: Benchmarks, Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturen

*i.postimg.cc/pr3thdKn/Capture.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2019)

^^3600 & 3600X running much hotter than 3700X & 3900X??


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah that doesn't seem right. I guess it needs more BIOS updates. Also the reason why no reputed reviewers did thermal benches for it.

GamerNexus explains how it auto overclocks in respect to temps:
Coolers & Cases Really Matter for Ryzen 3000 CPUs | Thermal Scaling & Frequency


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2019)

List of boards (B450 and X470) with 256 Mb BIOS chip.

B450 AORUS PRO (rev.1.0)----------- 2 x 128Mb
B450 AORUS PRO WIFI (rev.1.0)---- 2 x 128Mb
B450 AORUS M (rev.1.0)-------------- 2 x 128Mb
X470 Master SLI/ac --------------------256 Mb
X470 Taichi ----------------------------- 256 Mb
Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac -------  256 Mb
Crosshair Hero VII --------------------- 256 Mb
TUF X470 PLUS GAMING ------------ 256 Mb
STRIX X470 F GAMING--------------- 256 Mb
PRIME X470 PRO---------------------- 256 Mb
STRIX X470I GAMING---------------- 256 Mb
AORUS GAMING 5 WIFI-------------- 2 x 128Mb
AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI-------------- 2 x 128Mb
AORUS ULTRA GAMING------------- 2 x 128Mb

PS: I am not sure if 2 x 128Mb is same as 256Mb chip.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

nac said:


> PS: I am not sure if 2 x 128Mb is same as 256Mb chip.


It's not! It is gigabyte implementation of dual bios where a 2nd bios acts as backup in case 1st bios is corrupted due to any reason.


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2019)

Going by this page, MSI B450M Pro VDH does support PBO. But I don't see that option in BIOS.

Does this board have PBO?


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2019)

Okay. Under applicable models they have some B450 and X470 boards too. And one of 'em is B450M Pro VDH. I don't know how I should understand that.

Because in Answer, they said A320/B350/X370 don't support PBO. In the applicable models list they have boards from all the chipsets including B450.

B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC is in the list, but does have PBO in BIOS.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 5, 2019)

Do cheaper gigabyte motherboards,like the b450 ds3h,exhibit any compatibility issues with the ryzen 3600?

i've heard that the 3600 runs at higher volts and temps as compared to its 1st and 2nd gen counterparts-is it due to some flaw in the cpu itself or does it indicate some compatibility issues with the motherboard?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

nac said:


> Going by this page, MSI B450M Pro VDH does support PBO. But I don't see that option in BIOS.
> 
> Does this board have PBO?


AMD's listed support for PBO : Amd


> As far as I'm aware, Precision Boost Overdrive is available on 400 series AM4 boards for Ryzen 2000 series X SKU CPUs. This is distinct from PB2 which is available to all Ryzen 2000 series CPUs.
> 
> AMD's official support for PBO is for Threadripper processors only. Many motherboard manufacturers have enabled PBO for ryzen 2000x series processors as well but it's not _officially_ supported by AMD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Do cheaper gigabyte motherboards,like the b450 ds3h,exhibit any compatibility issues with the ryzen 3600?
> 
> i've heard that the 3600 runs at higher volts and temps as compared to its 1st and 2nd gen counterparts-is it due to some flaw in the cpu itself or does it indicate some compatibility issues with the motherboard?


Don't take chances with Ryzen 3xxx & a 450/470 series mobo.MSI has recently launched "MAX" version of their B450 Mortar/Tomahawk with out of box Ryzen 3xxx compatibility & with a larger size bios chip(main issue for most 450/470 mobos having issues with ryzen 3xxx) so either wait for them to arrive in India or buy X570(current cheapest good one is asus tuf gaming X570 for 17k).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 6, 2019)

Well,thats certainly worth waiting for then-lets hope the prices of these new mobos wont exceed the 10k mark.

btw whats all this fuss about ryzen 3rd gen cpus running at higher voltages than normal?Are they like this by design?Are they likely to sustain any damages in the long run by running at 1.4-1.5 volts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Well,thats certainly worth waiting for then-lets hope the prices of these new mobos wont exceed the 10k mark.
> 
> btw whats all this fuss about ryzen 3rd gen cpus running at higher voltages than normal?Are they like this by design?Are they likely to sustain any damages in the long run by running at 1.4-1.5 volts?


See this:Ryzen 3000 Voltages are far too high.
Somebody commented "In another thread a representative explained that the reported voltages are not correct for idle because the core has gone to sleep. The voltage only updates while the CPU is under load. You can use Ryzen master to check the state of the cores."
Also it seems Ryzen 3xxx has high volts at idle and lower volts under load.As for running hotter that is because heat density of these chips is much more(all the heat is now within 7nm compared to 12nm of ryzen 2xxx) so despite having lower tdp they are running hotter(nothing can be done about this as it is law of physics,seems like new cooler designs are the need of the hour).


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> AMD's listed support for PBO : Amd


Going by that and one of the link posted in that thread suggest that PB2 and XFR2 is available for 2200G but no option in my BIOS/board. Asked MSI about this, will see what they say about it.
In youutbe I saw one of the A320 board have PBO/PB2 available. If I remember right, it wasn't available before.

By the way, I have updated to latest BIOS and it went smooth. No issues when updating.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Those A320 mobos probably have beta bios/released by mistake bios. As far as I know,latest bios updates on B450 mobos with smaller bios chips to accommodate ryzen 3xxx will result in some features removal(some raid etc functionality) so read the changelog carefully & as usual do not update bios unless it fixes some major issue.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 6, 2019)

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1885/images/2019-08-05-image-2.png 

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 vs. Intel Core i5-9400F: Mainstream Titans Clash


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Those A320 mobos probably have beta bios/released by mistake bios. As far as I know,latest bios updates on B450 mobos with smaller bios chips to accommodate ryzen 3xxx will result in some features removal(some raid etc functionality) so read the changelog carefully & as usual do not update bios unless it fixes some major issue.


I updated to see if the new BIOS has that feature. Both old and new BIOS doesn't have precision boost.
MSI replied that Raven Ridge APUs doesn't support Precision boost. But there are lot of reviews and wikichip suggest it does. (Google search)
MSI asked me to roll back to previous BIOS before saying my CPU doesn't support PBO.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

@chimera201  Not exactly helpful.9400F can be easily matched with a good 7-8k B360/B365 mobo but Ryzen 3600 needs at least a 17k asus tuf gaming x570(if one doesn't want to take chances with cheaper B450/X470 mobos).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

nac said:


> MSI replied that Raven Ridge APUs doesn't support Precision boost.


May be they meant not supported on A320 mobos which is true(at least officially,unofficially there may be some bios/modded bios to enable this but no manufacturer will officially acknowledge it).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 12, 2019)

is there any word on when the msi b450 max series mobos will be launching in india? I read somewhere that the expected launch date was aug 12th,but none of the major retailers eg vedant,md etc seem to have it stock as of yet.Quite curiously,the older msi b450 motherboards eg tomahawk,mortar etc have been out of stock at these sites for the last few days-who knows,maybe they are being discontinued.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> is there any word on when the msi b450 max series mobos will be launching in india? I read somewhere that the expected launch date was aug 12th,but none of the major retailers eg vedant,md etc seem to have it stock as of yet.Quite curiously,the older msi b450 motherboards eg tomahawk,mortar etc have been out of stock at these sites for the last few days-who knows,maybe they are being discontinued.


Situation doesn't look good for MAX mobos,at least in US they are delayed till Sept. Also MSI has discontinued Mortar(non-max).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 15, 2019)

looks like tomahawk max is currently available at vedant

MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX MOTHERBOARD

are there any known issues or risks on pairing it with ryzen 3000 cpus?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Online comments suggests a bit long POST times(20-30sec) but other than that,it seems fine.Get it ASAP if you are planning to get one.Also keep in mind MSI after sales support is not good(just check /r/IndianGaming ).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 15, 2019)

acc. to reddit,msi's after sales service is really bad-because of this i am having second thoughts about buying a msi mobo.Also this motherboard is pretty expensive at 10k-i dont want to spend more than 8-9k on the mobo as its supposed to be a budget build.

They are recommending gigabyte boards,but is there any GB mobo available(Apart from the x570 series) that works with ryzen 3000 out of the box?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Well that's the decision to make,I have read many horror stories of MSI support on reddit but those are mostly about graphics cards & laptops.Many people purchased tomahawk(& mortar) as it was once the most recommended ryzen mobo on reddit IndianGaming.Chances of it developing issues in 3 years warranty are quite low because of its good build quality. If still not sure then better save 5-6k more & go for asus tuf gaming X570 for better long term usage & reliability. I won't say a ryzen 3600 can be considered a "budget build",you can go with intel 9400F with a good B365 mobo like asrock phantom gaming 4 for 8.4k from theitdepot(if gaming is main priority) or used ryzen 2600/1600(new one now costs just 10.5k on primeabgb) with asrock B450 Pro 4 mobo for 7k from primeabgb.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 15, 2019)

asrock phantom gaming 4 b365 looks good but i'd read somewhere earlier that they have issues with their after-sales service as well-has their situation improved in the recent years/months thereby making it feasible for people to go for asrock again?

i had thought about going for intel initially due to my budgetary constraints but one big issue with intel is the non-availability of any decent motherboard for a particular platform 3-4 years after its launch-this situation has forced me discard perfectly good cpus in the past,simply because i couldn't find any compatible boards for them when the original mainboards died.

that's the reason i am thinking of sticking to amd for now-atleast in their case its still possible to get mobos for cpus as they are not in the habit of changing sockets repeatedly every 2-3 years.

Will the Ryzen 2600 serve well for gaming?It costs around 14k right now and i think it can be paired even with budget(sub 7k )b450 boards like GB b450m Ds3h.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

With intel,yeah,that's an issue.You can go with ryzen 2600 then but at least pair it with Asrock B450 Pro 4(7k on primeabgb). Asrock B350/450 has a fairly good reputation even abroad for its price range & as for after sales support it is at least/should be better than MSI(going by absence of its online criticism). Btw X570 series is not compatible with 1st gen ryzen but practically it makes no difference as B450/X470 is. Also 3-4 years from now mobos will come with DDR5 ram & at that time there will obviously be no compatibility with many current processors(incl ryzen old gens).


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> With intel,yeah,that's an issue.You can go with ryzen 2600 then but at least pair it with Asrock B450 Pro 4(7k on primeabgb). Asrock B350/450 has a fairly good reputation even abroad for its price range & as for after sales support it is at least/should be better than MSI(going by absence of its online criticism). Btw X570 series is not compatible with 1st gen ryzen but practically it makes no difference as B450/X470 is. Also 3-4 years from now mobos will come with DDR5 ram & at that time there will obviously be no compatibility with many current processors(incl ryzen old gens).



What happens suddenly everyone discards MSI?
You know well...Recently bought Ryzen 5 2600+MSI Gaming Pro Carbon AC....Still no issues.,

Anything to do?


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

AMD said they will keep this AM4 socket till 2020 (one of the recent comment from AMD official suggest they could keep AM4 socket for even longer). Now BIOS chip doesn't have enough memory to support 3 generations of CPUs. Lets say Ryzen 4th Gen even 5th still have the same socket, will 600/700 series board support old CPUs or the legacy boards will support Ryzen 5000 CPUs? or Will the board makers put a 64MB BIOS chip to accommodate all generation CPUs? They have already kept the same socket for 3 yrs. This is probably the second last series.

Ds3H is too cheap for 2600/3600. Better get at least TUF B450M Pro Gaming if you want to stick with Asus or Gigabyte and want to spend least.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> What happens suddenly everyone discards MSI?
> You know well...Recently bought Ryzen 5 2600+MSI Gaming Pro Carbon AC....Still no issues.,
> 
> Anything to do?


  
The board you have is the best reviewed B450 board. Don't worry.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> What happens suddenly everyone discards MSI?
> You know well...Recently bought Ryzen 5 2600+MSI Gaming Pro Carbon AC....Still no issues.,
> 
> Anything to do?


Many recent posts about poor MSI after sales support on reddit(/r/IndianGaming) though most cases are of graphics cards & laptops. Still MSI B450 Tomahawk & gaming pro carbon ac are the best reviewed/best quality mobos in their price range so unless one is very unlucky,little chances of even requiring after sales support in warranty period.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 16, 2019)

is it possible to get an out of warranty board repaired from the manufacturer's service center by paying the required fee?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> is it possible to get an out of warranty board repaired from the manufacturer's service center by paying the required fee?


May be possible in some cases but certainly not worth the time & money spent.Used pc components are your best bet,just see erodov & techenclave forums bazaar section or even olx in your city.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many recent posts about poor MSI after sales support on reddit(/r/IndianGaming) though most cases are of graphics cards & laptops. Still MSI B450 Tomahawk & gaming pro carbon ac are the best reviewed/best quality mobos in their price range so unless one is very unlucky,little chances of even requiring after sales support in warranty period.



Can I update all MotherBoard drivers including bios?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Can I update all MotherBoard drivers including bios?


Yes but don't do it,especially bios(not recommended at all for those not using ryzen 3xxx),if you are not facing any issues due to drivers.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 20, 2019)

why do the x570 mobos have chipset coolers for the southbridge?do these boards run hotter than usual at default settings?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> why do the x570 mobos have chipset coolers for the southbridge?do these boards run hotter than usual at default settings?


Yes but more than that it is AMD new policy that makes it almost mandatory for mobo manufacturers to put a chipset fan.It is mainly because of increased pcie lanes for NVMe drives.However most users will never see this fan spinning or spinning at very low rates because of this as very few users run multiple NVMe drives.Btw Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME is the only X570 mobo currently not having a fan but that is because its design is such that entire mobo is kind of a heat sink(also it costs almost 60k).


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2019)

MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
Ready to dispatch - Rs. 9725/-


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 20, 2019)

^wow,the price looks good-i called vedant earlier today,they said this mobo was currently out of stock but will be restocked within a few days-their price:10200 +taxes.

but is theitedepot reliable?i've read many negative reviews about them on google.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> ^wow,the price looks good-i called vedant earlier today,they said this mobo was currently out of stock but will be restocked within a few days-their price:10200 +taxes.
> 
> but is theitedepot reliable?i've read many negative reviews about them on google.


I think many of them confused theitware(based in mumbai) with theitdepot(based in chennai). @shreeux may know something more about how theitdepot is.


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2019)

Pretty much everything has some negative reviews. If it's overwhelming, then we can avoid. I haven't come across overwhelming amount of negatives about itdepot.

Only time I contacted itdepot was when I was looking for board last year. Couldn't get the board I wanted to get, so my next choice was Asrock B450 Pro4. When I was about to order, it went out of stock in md computers. IT Depot had it in the listing, but it was not ready to dispatch. So called them and enquired about the board. They said they will check with the distributor and call back. And they called back later and informed that it will take few weeks. Very few sellers I enquired (I enquired in more than 2 dozen places in over 3 weeks), replied and IT depot was one of them. My experience with IT depot was good. I would recommend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

nac said:


> so my next choice was Asrock B450 Pro4. When I was about to order, it went out of stock in md computers.


Fun fact,mdcomputers is official asrock distributor in India.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think many of them confused theitware(based in mumbai) with theitdepot(based in chennai). @shreeux may know something more about how theitdepot is.



They have Retail Showroom  in Chennai
Avoid "theitdepot" mostly high price compare to others., If any product cheap will buy other wise will omit.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2019)

i am thinking of getting one of these 3 configs,purpose would be mostly gaming:

1. R5 3600+X570 mobo 
2. r5 2600+ b450 mobo
3. i5 9400f+b365 mobo

which of these would be better suited in the long run?The i5 setup is the cheapest whereas the r5 3600 setup is the most expensive as an entry level x570 board costs around 15k.

The intel option looks good but i want to avoid it this time around as mobos for intel cpus become hard to find when the platform gets older,which doesn't seem to be the case with amd.

The r5 2600 offers a nice middle ground between the 2,more so as it can be paired with any sub 7k b450 mainboard,thereby driving the overall cost down.Will the r5 2600 offer a decent experience in gaming,esp. in demanding titles like AC origins etc which are particularly taxing on the cpu?

Is there any compelling need to opt for the r5 3600 over the 2600,when gaming is the primary requirement?will the former be more future proof(for the next 5-6 yrs)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2019)

Asrock B450 Pro 4 is available for 6999 on primeabgb,you should not go below this.

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Review
Bottleneck also depends on which gpu you are getting/going to get.5-6 years is a long time & by then mobos will have DDR5 ram & graphics card will be running something even faster.For gaming it is pointless to even imagine making a rig thinking 5-6 years into the future.I say build an intel 9400f rig,use it for 2.8 years & then sell everything on olx/erodov/techenclave.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> i am thinking of getting one of these 3 configs,purpose would be mostly gaming:
> 
> 1. R5 3600+X570 mobo
> 2. r5 2600+ b450 mobo
> ...


Go with these

R5 3600+b450 mobo + 3600Mhz DDR4 x2 
Best combination ever.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 26, 2019)

which b450 mobo supports ryzen out of the box ? b450 tomahawk max is available but its grossly overpriced between 12-13k,which makes buying it a total waste when x570 boards can be bought for around 15k


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2019)

Tried overclocking. Since all I have is a stock cooler and a 120mm case fan as intake in the front. I didn't dare to push too much. I ran OCed setup for few days, temp was fine.

2200G to 3.8Ghz @ 1.3875v | Stock 3.5-3.7Ghz @ 1.4v
Vega 8 to 1300Mhz @ 1.2v (I think 1.15v would be fine, but I was tired trying too many settings that day. So settled with 1.2v) | Stock 1100Mhz @ 1.1v
Memory to 2933Mhz @ 1.36v (Preset number - Memory Try it! 16-18-18-36) | Stock 2400Mhz @ 1.2v 14-16-16-31 - XMP

I don't want to stress test my OCed setup too much. Checking all boxes in AIDA System stability test, shoots the temp over 80 degree within a minute. So stressed CPU+GPU+Memory, the ones I OCed for about 5 min and temp hits high 70s.

Stressed CPU alone for an hour, temp gone upto high 60s.
Stressed GPU alone, temp was in low 60s.
Ran Memtest86 for 1.5hrs and it was fine and good. [16-18-18-36 and auto subtimings]

CPU and GPU only OC to 3.8Ghz @ Auto voltage and 1500Mhz @ 1.2v
Memory only OC to 2933Mhz @ 1.36v (14-15-15-31 and tighter subtimings)

These are the numbers - Overclocked vs Stock. Blue fonts are from playing PUBG/emulator. This is possibly the highest load I would give and temp maxed @ 70. Other temperatures like board, VR MOS, PCH etc are 2-3 degress higher than stock when overclocked @ around low 50s max.

*i.imgur.com/OAGo2uV.png 

Learned some new things. And during this process I had my own share of BSOD, No POST/Boot, Hang.

Earlier I thought about adding more case fans. But seems like what I have is sufficient enough for my use. Temps are well within the limit, I mean for stock settings. 

For me overclocking is kinda overrated. Have to spend more money for cooling to squeeze performance and not to mention OCing affects longevity. And more importantly, higher electricity consumption. Instead of spending more money on cooling and electricity, we can go for better CPU and save time OCing.

Surprisingly, undervolting (0.10v) results higher benchmark score (CPUZ) than stock voltage. 

If anyone interested in memory overclocking, this is a nice guide for a beginner.
integralfx/MemTestHelper


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> which b450 mobo supports ryzen out of the box ? b450 tomahawk max is available but its grossly overpriced between 12-13k,which makes buying it a total waste when x570 boards can be bought for around 15k



If you can wait upto Christmas or Feb at most then there should be plenty of choices.


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2019)

Seems like a big shift with Ryzen 3000

*i.imgur.com/E0E5i0f.png


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2019)

nac said:


> Seems like a big shift with Ryzen 3000


Nice. What happened at the end of 2005??


----------



## monkey (Sep 12, 2019)

I think C2Ds were launched and Intel started gaining maketshare with them...


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Nice. What happened at the end of 2005??


I don't know. Probably if we lookup, will find something.

Comparison of Intel processors - Wikipedia


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 12, 2019)

is now a good time to buy a ryzen 3000 series cpu with a compatible b450 motherboard?

It seems the boost function in these cpus doesn't work as expected on many motherboards and so amd is still in the process of addressing this issue by releasing newer bios/firmware updates.

When will the bioses for these motherboards finally become stable and reliable enough so as to enable all the vital functions(boost for instance)to work correctly without any unexpected glitches?Will that take a couple of more months at the very least?

Intel fortunately has had no such problems-but amd seems like the better bet in the long run,more so as their cpus have more threads,which apparently does matter in tasks like gaming.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Nice. What happened at the end of 2005??





monkey said:


> I think C2Ds were launched and Intel started gaining maketshare with them...



Conroe changed everything for Intel but it was released not before 2006 July.


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2019)

Not available but pricing is revealed?
Even full spec is not available. AMD official site doesn't have any listing of this chip.

Buy Online AMD Ryzen 5 3500 3rd Gen Desktop Processor - in India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2019)

Hex-Core AMD Ryzen 5 3500 Now Shipping In India: Intel Core i5-9400F Killer?


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2019)

nac said:


> Not available but pricing is revealed?
> Even full spec is not available. AMD official site doesn't have any listing of this chip.
> 
> Buy Online AMD Ryzen 5 3500 3rd Gen Desktop Processor - in India



Nice to see our retailers listing chips before they are even released and reviewed on foreign and official websites.


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

topgear said:


> Nice to see our retailers listing chips before they are even released and reviewed on foreign and official websites.


May be it's releasing in India/Asia first before wide launch across the world.

Pricing is very low compared to Ryzen 3600.
There is no official listing or full specification yet.
Is there any catch? Like Ryzen 3500 is from Zen+, not Zen2? Coz clock speed almost matches Ryzen 3600
Spec - Ryzen 2600 - Ryzen 3500 - Ryzen 3600
Base - 3.4 - 3.6 - 3.6
Boost - 3.9 - 4.1 - 4.2
L3 - 16MB - 16MB - 32MB


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 6, 2019)

nac said:


> May be it's releasing in India/Asia first before wide launch across the world.
> 
> Pricing is very low compared to Ryzen 3600.
> There is no official listing or full specification yet.
> ...



Ryzen 3600 is 6 core/12 thread CPU
Ryzen 3500 is 6 core/6 thread


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Ryzen 3600 is 6 core/12 thread CPU
> Ryzen 3500 is 6 core/6 thread


Yeah, 6k price cut for disabling hyper threading is huge considering Ryzen 2600 costs more than Ryzen 3500 and if it's 7nm, the performance would be better than 2600 or at least on par (My rough calculation). If any Ryzen 3600 owner disable hyperthreading and do bench, we will know what would be the performance of 3500 if it's 7nm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Review | Introduction and Technical Specifications | CPU & Mainboard


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2019)

Based on benchmark score from one sample, it seems like R5 3500 is based on 7nm architecture. I thought it would perform better than R5 2600 or at least as good, but it's not.

These non hyper threaded chips performs about 75-80% of hyper threaded chips.
i5 8600/8600k vs i7 8700/8700k
2200G/3200G vs 2400G/3400G

But R5 3500 performs about 70% of R5 3600. May be with more samples, we could see different picture.
R5 3500 has about 20% clock speed advantage over 9400F, should perform much better than this. I don't know why it scores this low.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Corsair latest Vengeance LPX DDR4 memory kits can reach 5000MHz with Ryzen CPUs
Reports claim that AMD's 3rd Gen Threadripper CPUs will require new motherboards


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

2017's Intel i7 will become 2020's i3 - Comet Lake brings Hyperthreading to Core-i3
7nm Mobility Ryzen 3000 will delivery 6-core CPU, Navi GPU Gaming Laptops at $699
Intel Core i7-8700K vs i9-9900K: Which is the Best Gaming CPU (2019)?
Intel Comet Lake Core i3-10100 CPU With 4 Cores & 8 Threads Leaked


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2019)

nac said:


> Based on benchmark score from one sample, R5 3500...


I checked few Gigabyte, Asus, MSI, X570 boards and couple of MSI B450 boards, none of them have R5 3500 in CPU support list. Even the board the reviewer used doesn't have this CPU in support list.
And still AMD yet to officially announce/list this CPU.
I don't know if I have seen this many Q&A for a product in MDC before.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

It looks like Intel's next-gen i5 will be Hyperthreaded - i7 becomes the new i5


----------



## Neo (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi,
What are my options for Mini ITX AM4 Mobo in India? I only found MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC, and that's also not available with most retailers. Would prefer a B450, as I see no reaosn to put money in x570
thanks


----------



## maheshn (Nov 17, 2019)

Neo said:


> Hi,
> What are my options for Mini ITX AM4 Mobo in India? I only found MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC, and that's also not available with most retailers. Would prefer a B450, as I see no reaosn to put money in x570
> thanks



Gigabyte B450 I
*www.amazon.in/GIGABYTE-B450-AORUS-...ds=mini+itx+motherboard&qid=1573929137&sr=8-1

ASUS ROG Strix B450 I
*www.amazon.in/ROG-Strix-B450-I-Gam...s=mini+itx+motherboard&qid=1573929169&sr=8-41

ASRock B450 Gaming ITX
*www.amazon.in/ASRock-Motherboard-B...s=mini+itx+motherboard&qid=1573929151&sr=8-30

The ASRock seems to be an import. Gigabyte X570 is also available.

PS Some of these should be available on Primeabgb/mdcomputers/vedant/theitwares. Where I am at present (Kerala), none except the Gigabyte ones are available and those too retailers will only order for you specially (they don't keep stock). If you are OK with purchasing online, the four sites are your best bet.


Disclaimer: I've already purchased and installed the MSI B450I for someone else (from Amazon), and found it good. Only drawback is its' hideously cramped to work with (but then so are all mini ITX boards).


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2019)

maheshn said:


> Gigabyte B450 I
> *www.amazon.in/GIGABYTE-B450-AORUS-...ds=mini+itx+motherboard&qid=1573929137&sr=8-1
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix B450 I
> ...


Hey thanks for replying.  Seems like both Asus and ASRock are imports. So I suppose its either Gigabyte Aoros or the MSI Gaming Plus AC?

How much did you buy the MSI B450I Gaming plus AC from amazon for? and if I may ask, which case did you put it into?


----------



## maheshn (Nov 17, 2019)

Neo said:


> Hey thanks for replying.  Seems like both Asus and ASRock are imports. So I suppose its either Gigabyte Aoros or the MSI Gaming Plus AC?
> 
> How much did you buy the MSI B450I Gaming plus AC from amazon for? and if I may ask, which case did you put it into?



I got it for 14099/- awhile ago. It costs 16000+ now 

Cabinet was an Antec EKWB ITX Cube (an extravagant absurdity, but good looking).


----------



## Neo (Dec 1, 2019)

change of plans, going with X570 mini ITX.
Where can I find the Asus X570 Strix-I Mini ITX motherboard? 

Only other option is Gigabyte Aorus X570 I. but the Asus Strix is better.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

Neo said:


> change of plans, going with X570 mini ITX.
> Where can I find the Asus X570 Strix-I Mini ITX motherboard?
> 
> Only other option is Gigabyte Aorus X570 I. but the Asus Strix is better.



I don't think it's available yet. You can contact the importer / distributor though.
Ranked as No 1 Best IT Distributor in India-Rashi Peripherals


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2019)

Neo said:


> change of plans, going with X570 mini ITX.
> Where can I find the Asus X570 Strix-I Mini ITX motherboard?
> 
> Only other option is Gigabyte Aorus X570 I. but the Asus Strix is better.


Not yet released or will never be released for Asia-Pacific region.
Next lower rung alternative is:*www.amazon.in/GIGABYTE-B450-AORUS-...1&hvtargid=pla-497273824281&psc=1&ext_vrnc=hi


----------



## Neo (Dec 14, 2019)

Uhh changed plans again. Got MSI X570 Unify. I was going for a mini ITX build but then decided to go with ATX. I'm a moron


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 13, 2020)

*www.tomshardware.com/features/zhaoxin-kx-u6780a-x86-cpu-tested


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2020)

i3 10100F is now available
*www.vedantcomputers.com/intel-core-i3-10100f-10th-generation-processor


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 1, 2020)

Is it safe to enable xmp while using 3000 mhz ram on a mobo which supports upto 2666 mhz? 

Will enabling it cause the the ram sticks to run at 2666 mhz-can it cause any long term damage to the cpu, mobo or ram due to overheating /over volting or other issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is it safe to enable xmp while using 3000 mhz ram on a mobo which supports upto 2666 mhz?
> 
> Will enabling it cause the the ram sticks to run at 2666 mhz-can it cause any long term damage to the cpu, mobo or ram due to overheating /over volting or other issues?


The max damage a wrongly overclocked ram can do is bsod & data corruption. XMP cannot run at more than max supported speed by mobo, it is meant for running ram at higher frequency than ram manufacturer default ram speed & up to mobo/processor max supported ram speed.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 2, 2020)

Neo said:


> Uhh changed plans again. Got MSI X570 Unify. I was going for a mini ITX build but then decided to go with ATX. I'm a moron


Not really. ATX is cheaper. mATX is cheapest mostly. Enjoy your purchase


----------

